# Skill Select_1st Jul New rules



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I might need to go for Skill Select, although I have got my +ve ACS with 8+ yrs.

Most or some of us might also might be in the same boat as I am, due to various reasons. Hence thought of starting this thread to help us understand and discuss various technicalities \ changes in PR processing due to new rules...

New skill select rules are out, here is the link to it :

Skillselect


Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I might need to go for Skill Select, although I have got my +ve ACS with 8+ yrs.
> 
> ...


Great initiative Rekha !

My first question - 
If you get some SS before 1st July (say in June end), is it still valid after 1st July process? Will you get the automatic invitation once you submit your EOI ? I hope so !


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Great initiative Rekha !
> 
> My first question -
> If you get some SS before 1st July (say in June end), is it still valid after 1st July process? Will you get the automatic invitation once you submit your EOI ? I hope so !


Hi Sherlock,
Vic have confirmed that you would get an invitation to apply if you send in an EOI with a SS approval in hand.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Sherlock,
> Vic have confirmed that you would get an invitation to apply if you send in an EOI with a SS approval in hand.


Awesome. Good to know this. Do you have any link from their website that I can refer to ? I think I missed this somewhere.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

sherlock said:


> Awesome. Good to know this. Do you have any link from their website that I can refer to ? I think I missed this somewhere.


Yes. It states so in the VIC SS approval letter. I have received it. But there is one catch. Nobody-not even DIAC or VIC - seem to know what will happen if you want to apply under 190 (the new visa category after july 1 for SS) after July 1 using the VIC SS but the occupation has been taken off sol 1 and sol 2. Will the VIC SS become useless? Of course, the chances of moving an occupation out of sol 1 and sol 2 in one shot may be less. But that may only be my hope.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Yes. It states so in the VIC SS approval letter. I have received it. But there is one catch. Nobody-not even DIAC or VIC - seem to know what will happen if you want to apply under 190 (the new visa category after july 1 for SS) after July 1 using the VIC SS but the occupation has been taken off sol 1 and sol 2. Will the VIC SS become useless? Of course, the chances of moving an occupation out of sol 1 and sol 2 in one shot may be less. But that may only be my hope.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks Sherlock\Coolsnake\Bangalg for joining the Skill Select boat 

ys, I too feel removing the occupation from both Sol 1 & 2, may not happen imm after the rules change (hope and praying ), maybe bcuz ppl going for EOI in Jul with SS, will be early birds, hence there wouldnt be much changes in the cap system in jul particularly, maybe later based on the requirements of various states for that particular occupation will impact the number of visas granted in that category ... again its all an assumption :confused2:.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Yes. It states so in the VIC SS approval letter. I have received it. But there is one catch. Nobody-not even DIAC or VIC - seem to know what will happen if you want to apply under 190 (the new visa category after july 1 for SS) after July 1 using the VIC SS but the occupation has been taken off sol 1 and sol 2. Will the VIC SS become useless? Of course, the chances of moving an occupation out of sol 1 and sol 2 in one shot may be less. But that may only be my hope.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



Bangalg,

Have applied for 176 ? or are you going alongwith 175 ?

Rekha


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Rekha Raman said:


> Bangalg,
> 
> Have applied for 176 ? or are you going alongwith 175 ?
> 
> Rekha


176 I am yet to apply. It is my fallback option. I am waiting for sol to be announced in early June. If ICT BA is delisted then I will immediately apply for 176 before July 1. If my occupation stays in the sol, I simply wait for my 175 to be processed. My gamble depends on when sol2012 will be announced. Hopefully it will be at least 2-3 weeks before July 1.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

As per DIAC they are planning to have the Consolidated Skilled Occupation List available by June 2012. 

first round of invitations wud start from August 2012.

Keep checking following link...

Migration Blog


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bangalg said:


> 176 I am yet to apply. It is my fallback option. I am waiting for sol to be announced in early June. If ICT BA is delisted then I will immediately apply for 176 before July 1. If my occupation stays in the sol, I simply wait for my 175 to be processed. My gamble depends on when sol2012 will be announced. Hopefully it will be at least 2-3 weeks before July 1.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Bangalg,

I am trying to understand, how does delisting of ur job code from SOL after Jun effect ur already applied 175 ? as when u applied it was there and u have rcvd an ack for your application rite... then it will be processed based on the 2011 Jun list.. isn't :confused2:

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

louisam said:


> As per DIAC they are planning to have the Consolidated Skilled Occupation List available by June 2012.
> 
> first round of invitations wud start from August 2012.
> 
> ...



Thanks Louisam, blog is very informative.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Rekha Raman said:


> Bangalg,
> 
> I am trying to understand, how does delisting of ur job code from SOL after Jun effect ur already applied 175 ? as when u applied it was there and u have rcvd an ack for your application rite... then it will be processed based on the 2011 Jun list.. isn't :confused2:
> 
> Rekha


The removal of the occupation from the sol will change the priority of processing my application from priority 4 to priority 5. The latter is a black hole. This relegation will happen even if CO has been allocated while the occupation is delisted. So one is not safe until the 175 visa is granted.
Ha... So you thought Aussie immigration rules were pretty simple? 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Germ1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Are the SOL change a lot from one year to another?
I have been assessed as Developer Programmer (261312) but now I wonder if I should have tried for Software Engineer (261313), which seems a step higher.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

louisam said:


> As per DIAC they are planning to have the Consolidated Skilled Occupation List available by June 2012.
> 
> first round of invitations wud start from August 2012.
> 
> ...


I am looking for specific information reg when sol 2012 will be released. I went through the blog. Does not say anywhere that sol will be announced by June 2012 although that is most likely. Can you pl copy paste the specific comment made by diac, if any?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Miranda says:
May 21, 2012 at 8:19 am
Hi Dennis– thank you for your question.
SkillSelect will include both the SOL and Consolidated SOL.
I encourage you to visit the blog for updates on the release of the SOL and Consolidated SOL in June 2012, as we will add a blog post to coincide with the release on our website.

Miranda says:
May 18, 2012 at 8:40 am
Hi Kath – thank you for your question.
We propose to have the Consolidated Skilled Occupation List available in June 2012.
I encourage you to visit the blog for updates on the release of the SOL and Consolidated SOL, as we will add a blog post to coincide with the release on our website.

Busting the myths about SkillSelect | Migration Blog

This is in the comment section of this blog post. I found the comment section as informative as the post.

Hope this helps


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

louisam said:


> Miranda says:
> May 21, 2012 at 8:19 am
> Hi Dennis– thank you for your question.
> SkillSelect will include both the SOL and Consolidated SOL.
> ...



Thanks for all the info here.. What is Consolidated SOL ? do you mean SOL 1 and SOL 2 would be combined ? or two different SOL would be released the same way it use to be ?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

louisam said:


> Miranda says:
> May 21, 2012 at 8:19 am
> Hi Dennis&#150; thank you for your question.
> SkillSelect will include both the SOL and Consolidated SOL.
> ...


It certainly helps. Thanks, louisam!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

There will be one consolidated sponsored occupation list which replaces the existing 457 occupation list, the Employer Nomination Skilled Occupation List (ENSOL) and the State and Territory Sponsored Occupation List (StatSOL)

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/skilled-workers/_pdf/perm-sponsored-reforms.pdf

Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Also, DIAC has extended the validity of the IELTS Test Results for Australian General Skilled Migration (GSM) Applications to 3 years. Keeping in mind the time frame one might have to wait to get an invitation after EOI.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

louisam said:


> Also, DIAC has extended the validity of the IELTS Test Results for Australian General Skilled Migration (GSM) Applications to 3 years. Keeping in mind the time frame one might have to wait to get an invitation after EOI.


Will there be an SOL 1 and SOL 2 after July 1? I don't see DIAC differentiating between SOLs for 189 and 190. Currently for 175 your occupation must be under SOL 1 whereas for 176 occupation must be under SOL 1/2. But will there be only one SOL for both 189 and 190? Confused.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Right now there is nothing which points to a change for 189 and 190. Consolidated list is only for Employer Sponsored visas..
We should wait till June mid to get a clear picture..


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

bangalg said:


> The removal of the occupation from the sol will change the priority of processing my application from priority 4 to priority 5. The latter is a black hole. This relegation will happen even if CO has been allocated while the occupation is delisted. So one is not safe until the 175 visa is granted.
> Ha... So you thought Aussie immigration rules were pretty simple?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Where are you getting this information from ? Can you post a link ? I am worried because I have applied 175 as a software engineer & have heard that it might go out of SOL 1.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Look at this:
Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas

Priority of your application depends upon the priority category at the time your application is processed.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Any idea or information about which occupations would definitely be thrown out of the SOLs in July ?


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Look at this:
> Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas
> 
> Priority of your application depends upon the priority category at the time your application is processed.


Thanks, i read this and it implies exactly what you told. So there's a big danger that my priority may shift to 5 even though now its 4. The good thing is that there is an option to withdraw the application - not sure if it implies that we get the money back as well.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

sherlock said:


> Any idea or information about which occupations would definitely be thrown out of the SOLs in July ?


Nobody will have any authentic information on this. You will have to wait for SOL to be released in June. 

In 2010- Hairdressers and Cooks were taken out
In 2011- Optometrist, Orthoptist, Panel Beater and Vehicle Painter Occu. removed


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Does anyone know whether we can apply for a state sponsorship separately as we could now. Is the only way to get a sponsorship in the new system to apply as an EOI and mark the states? 

What about the states which used to charge for the sponsorship? Like WA, are they gonna evaluate the applications for free?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Does anyone know whether we can apply for a state sponsorship separately as we could now. Is the only way to get a sponsorship in the new system to apply as an EOI and mark the states?
> 
> What about the states which used to charge for the sponsorship? Like WA, are they gonna evaluate the applications for free?


Good qn Borntobeaussie, I am also trying to understand the same, can we still apply for SS or will all this be part of EOI or DIAC ? and grants will be given based on the skills shortage in particular state and we are compeled to stay in that particular state for two yrs ? or would they give us an option as to whether we want a SS or not ? :confused2: :confused2::confused2:

Rekha


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

@Rekha good stuff, very informative thread. My advice is that after july1st in essence -one-loses the right to apply, so try and make it before the queue closes. I know I'm gunning for it !


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf 

the new points system


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Good qn Borntobeaussie, I am also trying to understand the same, can we still apply for SS or will all this be part of EOI or DIAC ? and grants will be given based on the skills shortage in particular state and we are compeled to stay in that particular state for two yrs ? or would they give us an option as to whether we want a SS or not ? :confused2: :confused2::confused2:
> 
> Rekha


As far as the DIAC is concerned (as of today),(sic) " For the state or territory nominated visas, invitations will be issued if you are nominated by a state or territory government"

So that means u can still apply for sponsorship without invitation.

my 2 cents..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> @Rekha good stuff, very informative thread. My advice is that after july1st in essence -one-loses the right to apply, so try and make it before the queue closes. I know I'm gunning for it !


Thanks Soudagar,

I wish I could apply tomorrow  sadly IELT's has become major hurdle for me.. twice lost by .5 in writting module .. have attempted third tm results on 25th may.. fingers crossed if all is well then 25th will lodge 175 

I dont see ur IELT's status in signature, have u already cleared it or need to take it ?

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

louisam said:


> As far as the DIAC is concerned (as of today),(sic) " For the state or territory nominated visas, invitations will be issued if you are nominated by a state or territory government"
> 
> So that means u can still apply for sponsorship without invitation.
> 
> my 2 cents..



fingers crossed..


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

slowly I'm getting to know more and more about the whole visa system, it's still a bit of a jungle to me. If I place an EOI, do I have to choose which visa kind I want? can I still change this during the process, for instance if I want regional placement or find an employer sponsoring me?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Soudagar,
> 
> I wish I could apply tomorrow  sadly IELT's has become major hurdle for me.. twice lost by .5 in writting module .. have attempted third tm results on 25th may.. fingers crossed if all is well then 25th will lodge 175
> 
> ...


Hope you crack IELTS this time Rekha ! Best wishes !


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I guess EoI will have a system in place for applying SS...
This is what's written in the SkillSelect section :



> Nomination by a state or territory government
> 
> State and territory government agencies will have access to SkillSelect. If you are interested in being nominated by a state or territory government for this visa, you should indicate this in your EOI. If you are interested in a particular state you will have an option to indicate this state, or you may choose to be available to all states if you do not have a preference.
> 
> If the state/territory government nominates you, you will automatically receive an invitation from SkillSelect to apply for a visa.


Important information GSM :: Make The Move





borntobeaussie said:


> Does anyone know whether we can apply for a state sponsorship separately as we could now. Is the only way to get a sponsorship in the new system to apply as an EOI and mark the states?
> 
> What about the states which used to charge for the sponsorship? Like WA, are they gonna evaluate the applications for free?


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I have no information about the first question. But about the staying in the state for 2 years, I think after July, 2012, even if you are state sponsored, you do not need to stay in that state for 2 years. You can check the category which is replacing 176( I forgot the number). 




Rekha Raman said:


> Good qn Borntobeaussie, I am also trying to understand the same, can we still apply for SS or will all this be part of EOI or DIAC ? and grants will be given based on the skills shortage in particular state and we are compeled to stay in that particular state for two yrs ? or would they give us an option as to whether we want a SS or not ? :confused2: :confused2::confused2:
> 
> Rekha


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Soudagar,
> 
> I wish I could apply tomorrow  sadly IELT's has become major hurdle for me.. twice lost by .5 in writting module .. have attempted third tm results on 25th may.. fingers crossed if all is well then 25th will lodge 175
> 
> ...



Hi,
My IELTS is tommorow and am prepairing for it as we speak.I'm sure youll get through this time round  . 

I came across this interesting bit of information , on this link 

Important information GSM :: Make The Move

Basically what it says that SA will close its window on 14th June, think that other states may follow suit pretty soon, so all the best to every one , its going to be a nailbiting finish this year round, hope that many of if here make it through !

p.s my ACS still shows no signs of movement, ideally it should move into :In progress: just about now, so lets see how we go.

Cheers


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Soudagar
All the best for your test! I am also taking the test tomorrow


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvc said:


> Soudagar
> All the best for your test! I am also taking the test tomorrow


All the Best Soudagar & VVC !!!

if u need any tips or suggestions on IELT's, do let me know... I know I dunked twice but as it is said long patient is better then a doc 

will be glad to help !!

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> I guess EoI will have a system in place for applying SS...
> This is what's written in the SkillSelect section :
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lifeisgood !!


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi Rekha
As my exam is tomorrow, any last minute pocket tips are highly appreciated

Thanks for your proactiveness

My email address is [email protected]


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Hope you crack IELTS this time Rekha ! Best wishes !


Thanks Sherlock ! D day is tom.. hope i will not expire out of anxiety before that


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Sherlock ! D day is tom.. hope i will not expire out of anxiety before that


@ rekha Hang in there


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hi Rekha
> As my exam is tomorrow, any last minute pocket tips are highly appreciated
> 
> Thanks for your proactiveness
> ...


Sure, glad to be help.

*Reading* increase ur reading speed, so use skimming and scanning techniques as in like u read newspaper to skim the info and scan for ans by highlighting them while reading.

*Listenening*, concentration is key to this test and read qn and anticipate what could be the answers, u shud be looking for.

*Speaking*, stick to topic. remember this is not a test of ur knowledge on the topic or qn, rather a test to chk if u understood the topic \ qn and ur simple and straight answer to it, but ensure u speak good amount.

*Writting*, I am uploading one of the sample ielts task written by expat member with suggestion (this suggestions were given to me by an IELT's ex.examiner )

Do chk for English Ryans blog ielts-ielts.com, it helps a lot.. youtubes also.

Hope this will help !!

All the Best again !!

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> @ rekha Hang in there


:ban: IELT's


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> I guess EoI will have a system in place for applying SS...
> This is what's written in the SkillSelect section :
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lifesgood for sharing the link.

I tried to read and re-read, somehow missed to get info reg any fees levied for SA SS or TAT ? plus, special conditions unable to understand the special requirements for ICT BA ..  as there is not mentioned of it anywhere except for may require ielts 7 or more in each bands


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

*Ielts-one size fits all writing template*

Dear all,

Ive sort of developed a template that is universal for IELTS writing,try to use essay topis to to fit into this format.Ive tried it across a lot of sample essays so far so good, let me know if this helps mates !


Introduction
It is common today ___________This can be seen ________It is believed____________________. This will be shown by taking into account______________________________________________.

Supporting paragraph 
#1
Firstly looking at ______________For instance____________ this example clearly shows________From this, it can be concluded that_____________

#2
Next looking at ______________For instance____________ This example clearly shows________From this, it can be concluded that_____________________

(Conclusion Paragraph)
After analysing the areas of_____ It has now been shown__________________
It is expected that___________________________________________


cheers,


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bad newz guyz I lost my IELT's again 

this time in two reading and writting  again 0.5... 

Rekha


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> bad newz guyz I lost my IELT's again
> 
> this time in two reading and writting  again 0.5...
> 
> Rekha


Tough luck 
So what's nxt move? gonna a give it a shot again?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

louisam said:


> Tough luck
> So what's nxt move? gonna a give it a shot again?


my friends have started calling me lady Gajni .. nope after all the time and amount spnt will not give up, atleast one more attempt... this time decided to take professional help for writting... three times stuck at 6.5.. there shud be something missing in my writting or the same examiner is evaluating my paper 

Booked a slot for 9th Jun... only disappointment all the mad rush for targeted date ended up with nothing..


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> my friends have started calling me lady Gajni .. nope after all the time and amount spnt will not give up, atleast one more attempt... this time decided to take professional help for writting... three times stuck at 6.5.. there shud be something missing in my writting or the same examiner is evaluating my paper
> 
> Booked a slot for 9th Jun... only disappointment all the mad rush for targeted date ended up with nothing..


 Lady Gajni is not a bad name..

:focus:

Thats the spirit :clap2::clap2:
Hope Jun 22nd brings u good news..may b in ur case it is not third time lucky, it s fourth time.. With more than 150 posts in this forum, u shudnt be that bad wid ur writing ..may be it needs a little tweaking to impress the examiner..
Even for me writing was the scariest part. Add to it, my handwriting is really bad. Even I find it difficult to read so think abt others.
I atended a session conducted by British library and it really helped.Of course it didn't improve my handwriting but found out how to put across key words and make it noticeable. I didn't use any extra sheets, just stuck to the basics and to the point..


----------



## skarri (Apr 6, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Soudagar,
> 
> I wish I could apply tomorrow  sadly IELT's has become major hurdle for me.. twice lost by .5 in writting module .. have attempted third tm results on 25th may.. fingers crossed if all is well then 25th will lodge 175
> 
> ...




Rekha / Soudagar and Anyone else who could help

I have been reading through the posts and have a lot many questions popping out.

Firstly I got a + Skills Assessment from ACS a couple of days back and am considering filing for my 175 subclass.

Not sure how the impending changes for Skill Sets starting 1 week July are going to impact me.

Are you guys aware of a date by when applications need to be filed without so that the new changes do play spoil sport ?

I am yet to take my IELTS though.... Please advise guys, appreciate all your help !


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

skarri said:


> Rekha / Soudagar and Anyone else who could help
> 
> I have been reading through the posts and have a lot many questions popping out.
> 
> ...


The new rules basically state that the government wil invite you to apply only after that you can proceed with all paperwork, now the question is that how will the govt know who to call for applying, (this is a widely debated topic) clarity will be there only after 1st July. 

But inorder for you to do anything you need to have the IELTS in hand before proceeding , Online Points Test - Applicable from 1 July 2011 this points test should give you an approximation of the scores you need to get ,


----------



## skarri (Apr 6, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> The new rules basically state that the government wil invite you to apply only after that you can proceed with all paperwork, now the question is that how will the govt know who to call for applying, (this is a widely debated topic) clarity will be there only after 1st July.
> 
> But inorder for you to do anything you need to have the IELTS in hand before proceeding , Online Points Test - Applicable from 1 July 2011 this points test should give you an approximation of the scores you need to get ,


Thanks. 
Also the question is will the ACS skills assessment be still valid after the rules are changed starting July 1. 
If yes, would filing an application for the 175 subclass be the same as it used to be atleast for people holding a + ACS assessment ?
Also are you guys aware of any timeline before which applications need to be submitted without going through the EOI, receiving invites from the Govt... etc etc...

Also is it possible that I take the IELTS and submit my application before the July 1 timeline without having to bother about any of these rule changes ?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

A few concerns guys, I might sound naive here, but have just about started following these updates on the forum here and is driving me dizzy

1.Based on my understanding SkillSelect is another additional step introduced requiring applicants to send an EOI before lodging the actual visa application.

Question is how is Skill Assessment going to be done post July 1 ? Do applicants still need to have a + ACS before sending an EOI ?


2. As on July 1 if one has + ACS only and not lodged a Visa application, is it required to file an EOI and apply under 189 subclass ?

As on July 1 if one has + ACS and has also lodged a Visa application under 175 subclass, is an EOI still required.

3. Priority Processing

Irrespective of whether one has lodged a visa application as on July 1 or not, 
my understanding is that priority processing will still apply.
Based on whether the Skill applied for is retained or removed from the SOL, priorities may slip or stay where they are.

4. Also, is the points calculation any different after July 1 from how it earlier was ?
I was going through the proposed changes and believe it is 65 points which was the case even before.
Not sure if individual categories and points earned have been changed, unfortunately do not have an older points calculator to compare.
Can someone share links to the older calculator please ?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

andiamo said:


> A few concerns guys, I might sound naive here, but have just about started following these updates on the forum here and is driving me dizzy
> 
> 1.Based on my understanding SkillSelect is another additional step introduced requiring applicants to send an EOI before lodging the actual visa application.
> 
> ...


1. Yes - a positive skills assessment and IELTS scores will be required to lodge an EOI.
2. As of 1 July, you will need to lodge an EOI and get an invitation to apply for the visa. If you apply before 1 July, no EOI is needed.
3. No one really knows yet how things will go once SkillSelect comes online in terms of processing times, etc.
4. The points scheme isn't changing under SkillSelect. However, under the EOI system, you will essentially be competing with other people in the "pool" to get selected. The more points you have, the better your chances at getting selected.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Friend,

1. DIAC are expected to receive applications until 30-June (for 175/176).

2. post 30-June, it will be through Skill Select

3. Some States are closing down receiving applications for state sponsorships from 15-June (i.e) no new applciations for state sponsorship from 16-June.

4. You will need to have IELTS scores prior while applying for 175. 

I am not sure if you have already registered for IELTS exam or not. In all probabilities, looks like you may ned to apply via Skill Select as you have hardly any time left.

Good luck !!



skarri said:


> Rekha / Soudagar and Anyone else who could help
> 
> I have been reading through the posts and have a lot many questions popping out.
> 
> ...


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

*SkillSelect and reviews after July 1st*

@ Rekha, Thanks for all the information and All the best for your IELTS test.

could someone please clarify if applications made before July 1st would automatically also be moved into SkillSelect - EOI mode OR would these continue to be reviewed under current rules.
Also Does Skillselect mean that an employer would actually need to sponsor you/show an interest in your application to be considered for invitation for EOI?

Footinmouth


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

footinmouth said:


> @ Rekha, Thanks for all the information and All the best for your IELTS test.
> 
> could someone please clarify if applications made before July 1st would automatically also be moved into SkillSelect - EOI mode OR would these continue to be reviewed under current rules.
> Also Does Skillselect mean that an employer would actually need to sponsor you/show an interest in your application to be considered for invitation for EOI?
> ...


Applications lodged before 1 July will be processed under the current system.

Under SkillSelect, an employer does not necessarily need to sponsor you to be selected. However, the EOI process will be a competitive one -- i.e. the more points you have, the better your chances of being selected.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Is there any way to track the current priority for each of the occupation codes?


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> Friend,
> 
> 
> 3. Some States are closing down receiving applications for state sponsorships from 15-June (i.e) no new applciations for state sponsorship from 16-June.
> ...


Please let us know where you got this info from.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

You cannot track the priority of an occupation code....
At the most you can check if it is in "high" or "low" availability in a particular state's SOL list...



pandaaram said:


> Is there any way to track the current priority for each of the occupation codes?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Was lill out of breadth with my intense preparation for IELT's, this is my last chance to avoid EOI  hope to get lucky this time.

Please pray for me 

:focus:

Now we all need to get more focused on Skill Select, as the chances for us to make it before 1st is less.

-> ACS & IELT's are valid for two years , accepted by DIAC.

-> If we are able to lodge an appli before 30th June and get an application #, we are safe and current rules apply. Surely, this application will not be clubed with EOI applications. I strongly feel that 175 applied before 1st Jul will be very quickly processsed and surely cleared before the end of this year.

-> No changes to the current SOL for 175, atleast has not been released yet, if it were to change they would have published it by now. There is no change to the points tests, its same as in now for Skill select too. 


Rekha


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Was lill out of breadth with my intense preparation for IELT's, this is my last chance to avoid EOI  hope to get lucky this time.
> 
> ...


Completely agreed with you here, if you can cut it before 1st, nothing like it.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> Completely agreed with you here, if you can cut it before 1st, nothing like it.


have you applied yet ?


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

I am in the same boat.

Got my ACS, IELTS eor awaited and will have to go for skillselect.

It is now confirmed that people with SS will get a Invitation on their EOI.

My only worry is that SOL does not change after 1st july. I have sent mails in thie regard to NSW helpline...lets see what they say.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Was lill out of breadth with my intense preparation for IELT's, this is my last chance to avoid EOI  hope to get lucky this time.
> 
> ...


All the very best!


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> have you applied yet ?


Rekha not yet, waiting for my ACS, hope fully itl comethrough +ve and on time, very stressfull this immigration is na ? so many steps each depending on the outcome of the previous


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Stressful...its nightmare for me....I am waiting for my result now...god...
i dont know how things will be after 22nd ..:eyebrows:

I am sure your will file before 30th June 




Soudagar said:


> Rekha not yet, waiting for my ACS, hope fully itl comethrough +ve and on time, very stressfull this immigration is na ? so many steps each depending on the outcome of the previous


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

we are in same boat....




Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Was lill out of breadth with my intense preparation for IELT's, this is my last chance to avoid EOI  hope to get lucky this time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

you'd need to get a raw score of 29/40 in Listening and 33/40 in Reading, try and recollect what you did correct or incorrect that will give you a fair idea, hope this helps guys.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Stressful...its nightmare for me....I am waiting for my result now...god...
> i dont know how things will be after 22nd ..:eyebrows:
> 
> I am sure your will file before 30th June


will pray for you mate


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

When we say that applications before 30th June would be processed as it is now, are we referring to 

1. the applications on which just the payment is made 

2. or the ones that are complete even in terms of payment + the documents being uploaded?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sgk123 said:


> When we say that applications before 30th June would be processed as it is now, are we referring to
> 
> 1. the applications on which just the payment is made
> 
> 2. or the ones that are complete even in terms of payment + the documents being uploaded?


Hi sgk123,

DIAC site clearly states that any application made before 1st Jul will be processed per the current rules.

I believe that ur payment shud be made and initial docs uploaded should be fine, all the others should follow when the CO is assigned.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> All the very best!



Thanks destinationaustralia, hope my prayers will be answered this time 

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Stressful...its nightmare for me....I am waiting for my result now...god...
> i dont know how things will be after 22nd ..:eyebrows:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

chill madi........:tea:


Rekha Raman said:


> Shree Ganesh said:
> 
> 
> > Stressful...its nightmare for me....I am waiting for my result now...god...
> ...


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> will pray for you mate


thanks buddy!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*New SOL list_Jul 2012*

Guys,

Here is the SOL list effective 1st Jul :

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/updated-sol.pdf

Rgds,
Rekha


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Shree Ganesh said:
> 
> 
> > Stressful...its nightmare for me....I am waiting for my result now...god...
> ...


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Rekha Raman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rekha,
> ...


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

spin123 said:


> rinkesh.sawhney said:
> 
> 
> > That's the day IL's results will be released....
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> spin123 said:
> 
> 
> > OOO.....thanks buddy..
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

You should get the TRN number the cut-off date...



Rekha Raman said:


> Hi sgk123,
> 
> DIAC site clearly states that any application made before 1st Jul will be processed per the current rules.
> 
> ...


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi All

I am confused totally as I m not able to decide on whether I shlould wait and apply for new system or current system. My ACS and IELTS is done.

Which do u think is better?

175 with current rules(before Jul 1st)
or
176 with state sponsorship. Please note I do not have a state sponsorship yet. and By the time i receive, rules change.

Please advice


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Apply it now since u have everything ready...After July 1st, though still there is no clarity, lot depends upon ur points to get EOI. 
my 2 cents..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

louisam said:


> Apply it now since u have everything ready...After July 1st, though still there is no clarity, lot depends upon ur points to get EOI.
> my 2 cents..


I would suggest the same manasabr09, its always better to be able to apply yourself rather wait for their invite and u never know what the last minute changes could be.

My bet is 175 applied till this month end would be processed quickly, they would clear this lot and move completely onto the new system by year end. so, if ur applying for 175 also ur processing time might only differ by a month or two... again its ur call


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

manasabr09 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am confused totally as I m not able to decide on whether I shlould wait and apply for new system or current system. My ACS and IELTS is done.
> 
> ...


175 all the way mate, apply now


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi sgk123,
> 
> DIAC site clearly states that any application made before 1st Jul will be processed per the current rules.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rekha...


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

manasabr09 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am confused totally as I m not able to decide on whether I shlould wait and apply for new system or current system. My ACS and IELTS is done.
> 
> ...


Even I would suggest to go for 175 immediately. Given the pace at which 175s are being processed these days, you may actually see similar movements as the 176. Also if all the your documents are in place, then you stand a chance for a quick grant.


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> Even I would suggest to go for 175 immediately. Given the pace at which 175s are being processed these days, you may actually see similar movements as the 176. Also if all the your documents are in place, then you stand a chance for a quick grant.


Thank u all for ur suggestions.

I will go ahead and apply for 175.

I have another query. I am the main applicant and my husband is the co applicant.
He has not taken his IELTS and we are yet to receive his results for skill assessment.

Can I still apply for 175 without his skill assessment and IELTS and later add on to my visa application when i receive them?

If i wait then I will have to go thru the new rules.

Please advice.

Thanks once again to all.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

manasabr09 said:


> Thank u all for ur suggestions.
> 
> I will go ahead and apply for 175.
> 
> ...


Are you claiming partner points? If yes, then you would have to wait till you get the assessment & IELTS result before you apply for 175.

If you already have 65 points without the above then you can go ahead and lodge a new application.

Good Luck!!


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Are you claiming partner points? If yes, then you would have to wait till you get the assessment & IELTS result before you apply for 175.
> 
> If you already have 65 points without the above then you can go ahead and lodge a new application.
> 
> Good Luck!!


I have exactly 65 points now.

Can I later add on his details to the application if required?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

manasabr09 said:


> I have exactly 65 points now.
> 
> Can I later add on his details to the application if required?


Under the current system you cannot. However under SkillSelect you can.


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Friends,

Do we need 7 band in each section or overall 7 in IELTS to claim 7 points as per new rule?

I remember for SS it was 7 in each not sure about 189.

Please suggest. 

Thank you.
Best Regards,
Amarjit Singh


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

amar_gahir said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Do we need 7 band in each section or overall 7 in IELTS to claim 7 points as per new rule?
> 
> ...


You need 7 for each module in IL's


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

destinationaustralia said:


> Under the current system you cannot. However under SkillSelect you can.



I have 65 points.Most of the docs I have and I just have to get it notarised. So ignoring my partners points(5) , do u think it is a good option to go ahead and apply for 175 before the rule changes?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

manasabr09 said:


> I have 65 points.Most of the docs I have and I just have to get it notarised. So ignoring my partners points(5) , do u think it is a good option to go ahead and apply for 175 before the rule changes?


I would suggest you apply under the current rules as you atleast know if you have the required 65 points you can apply for the visa. Under Skill Select, even if you have the required 65 points you are not assured of an invitation to apply.

Give it a thought.

Assuming your Skill code is under SOL1 and you have the assessment result & IELTS TRF ready, you can apply for 175 & my vote would be to apply for the same at the earliest.

Also, if you already have the required 65 points why would you want to claim points for your partner's qualification later? Extra points under the current system serve no purpose.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

I too agree with Coolsnake, it would be wise to apply rite now under this rules atleast your not waiting for them to invite you and there could be any number of changes which we would only understand after the new rules come into effect.

So, why take chances ? anything everything above 65 is not really adding value under current rules and your husband is anyways there on this visa with or without his points.

Rekha


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> I would suggest you apply under the current rules as you atleast know if you have the required 65 points you can apply for the visa. Under Skill Select, even if you have the required 65 points you are not assured of an invitation to apply.
> 
> Give it a thought.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot coolsnake and Rekha and everybody who helped me in this thread.

I have completed ACS and IELTS successfully.

I will apply for 175 right away as I only have to get the docs notarised and put them in proper place.

Thanks once again.


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

spin123 said:


> You need 7 for each module in IL's


:-(

Already attempted 2 times... got 8 in listening, reading. but 6.5 in writing... 


hufff... need to sit in test again..


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

amar_gahir said:


> :-(
> 
> Already attempted 2 times... got 8 in listening, reading. but 6.5 in writing...
> 
> ...


Well I too had to sit 3 times to get 7 in each. So don't worry give it another try and hopefully you should be ok.....


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

spin123 said:


> Well I too had to sit 3 times to get 7 in each. So don't worry give it another try and hopefully you should be ok.....


Thanks mate.. 

which 1 you recommend ? BC or IDP. 

i am thinking of getting some professional coaching .... wat say ?


Cheers,
Amar


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

amar_gahir said:


> Thanks mate..
> 
> which 1 you recommend ? BC or IDP.
> 
> ...


Well i'm from Sri Lanka. So not sure what are the places you are referring to..

Yes if you could get a professional in IL's to check your writing, I'm sure you would be able to improve your marks. Remember spelling, punctuations and grammar, all plays a part.


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

amar_gahir said:


> Thanks mate..
> 
> which 1 you recommend ? BC or IDP.
> 
> ...


I personally feel there is no coaching required for IELTS.

If you have previous Cambridge books (I had IELTS 6, 7 8 books), just practice the Academic section as it is bit difficult that General Training especially Reading.

Also, U can try the book 'Ace the IELTS' which gives u some tips and also recommends you some practice tests on the website.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Coolsnake and other,

quick qn, do we need to have kids passport ready before we make 175 application ? Is there an option for us to update details and provide passport # later during the processing ?

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

manasabr09 said:


> Thanks a lot coolsnake and Rekha and everybody who helped me in this thread.
> 
> I have completed ACS and IELTS successfully.
> 
> ...


If the docs are in colour, you don't have to get them notarised. You can colour scan them and upload them. Only black & white copies need to be notarised.

All the very best for your 175 application.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Coolsnake and other,
> 
> quick qn, do we need to have kids passport ready before we make 175 application ? Is there an option for us to update details and provide passport # later during the processing ?
> 
> ...


IMO, *yes* you would need the kids Passport while applying for 175. Only babies born post the lodgement of the visa application can be added later.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> If the docs are in colour, you don't have to get them notarised. You can colour scan them and upload them. Only black & white copies need to be notarised.
> 
> All the very best for your 175 application.


thanks for your confirmation.

but is there any alternative to this ?


----------



## Zeebz (Jun 13, 2012)

Aaaaargh!! Been planning on applying for 175 and just read about the changes!!! Oh deary me... Il be worried they won't want to invite me to apply!!

Do you think I could get the 175 application done in a week?! Pushing it I know!!

And also if I have a British passport is it true I don't need to do the IELT test??


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Zeebz said:


> Aaaaargh!! Been planning on applying for 175 and just read about the changes!!! Oh deary me... Il be worried they won't want to invite me to apply!!
> 
> Do you think I could get the 175 application done in a week?! Pushing it I know!!
> 
> And also if I have a British passport is it true I don't need to do the IELT test??


Do you have a skills assessment? If not, it seems unlikely that you'll be able to lodge an application before 1 July.

As a UK passport holder you don't need to take the IELTS, although if you want to get points for English proficiency, you'll need to take it. If you're applying under the new SkillSelect system, the more points you have, the better your chances of getting an invitation to apply.


----------



## Zeebz (Jun 13, 2012)

I have 65 points which includes me stating that I'm fluent in English - I shall have to double check on that one though because that could bring my points down if I don't complete the IELT!

My main concern is gathering the medical and police checks (which I should pass) OR do I not need to submit these before applying for 175

Thanks for your reply ozbound! I am very jealous of your username!! I hope youve been successful and are nearly out there or even there!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Zeebz said:


> I have 65 points which includes me stating that I'm fluent in English - I shall have to double check on that one though because that could bring my points down if I don't complete the IELT!
> 
> My main concern is gathering the medical and police checks (which I should pass) OR do I not need to submit these before applying for 175
> 
> Thanks for your reply ozbound! I am very jealous of your username!! I hope youve been successful and are nearly out there or even there!


Haha... I'm not there yet, but hopefully in a few months assuming I get the visa grant soon.

You won't get the points for English unless you take the IELTS unfortunately, even if you're a UK citizen. As a UK passport holder, your English is (in DIAC's eyes) assumed to be "competent" which is the minimum requirement for migrants. To get the 10 points for "proficient" or 20 points for "superior" English you need to sit for the IELTS and score at least all 7s (for proficient) or all 8s (for superior). As a native English speaker, I found it pretty easy to score all 9s (although I did a few practice tests beforehand to get used to the format), but even native English speakers have struggled with the test so it's not to be taken lightly.

You should not do the medicals and police checks until you're assigned a CO. They're only valid for 12 months and it shortens the amount of time you have to activate the visa. (You only have 1 year from the date of your PCCs or meds, whichever is first, to enter Australia and activate the visa.)

BTW, they're lowering the points threshold from 65 to 60 once SkillSelect kicks in on 1 July.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Ozbound,

where is this info reg lowering the points threshold has been published, can u pls share the link.

thanks,
Rekha

BTW, they're lowering the points threshold from 65 to 60 once SkillSelect kicks in on 1 July.[/QUOTE]


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Ozbound,
> 
> where is this info reg lowering the points threshold has been published, can u pls share the link.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Here you go Rekha,

DIAC Newsroom ? Media_releases ? Change to the skilled migration pass mark


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Here you go Rekha,

DIAC Newsroom ? Media_releases ? Change to the skilled migration pass mark[/QUOTE]

thanks, that was real quick :clap2:


----------



## Zeebz (Jun 13, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Haha... I'm not there yet, but hopefully in a few months assuming I get the visa grant soon.
> 
> You won't get the points for English unless you take the IELTS unfortunately, even if you're a UK citizen. As a UK passport holder, your English is (in DIAC's eyes) assumed to be "competent" which is the minimum requirement for migrants. To get the 10 points for "proficient" or 20 points for "superior" English you need to sit for the IELTS and score at least all 7s (for proficient) or all 8s (for superior). As a native English speaker, I found it pretty easy to score all 9s (although I did a few practice tests beforehand to get used to the format), but even native English speakers have struggled with the test so it's not to be taken lightly.
> 
> ...



Thanks again ozbound. It looks like me and my partner will be going through the new skillselect system! Should be interesting! It reminds me of back in school when choosing your football team and all your friends are lined up getting chosen for each team! Quite nerve racking!!

So have you sent in all your forms including medicals and police checks? I was under the impression that you had 12months from your visa being granted to move out and activate it! Final stretch for you!!! Hope you get it soon  

Regards
Steve


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

I wouldn't be too worried about SkillSelect. I think that as long as you're not at the bare minimum on points, you have a good chance of being selected. But the whole process is definitely nerve-racking. I'm ready to get off this roller coaster! Haha.

Yup, police checks are done and we just did the medicals last week. Unfortunately here in the US, the forms have to be couriered to Australia so it takes longer for the forms to be processed (doctors in the UK and most other places get to send them electronically, which speeds up the whole process). Argh! I'm hoping the visa grant will come through within the next few weeks.


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Help needed reg Payment*

Hi All

I m in the process of applying for 175 and my application is almost complete.

I have a problem with my payment.

The credit limit of my Credit card is not sufficient enough to make the payment.I have a friend in Australia who is ready to give her credit card for payment.

Please advice if I can use my friend's credit card who is in Australia.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

manasabr09 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I m in the process of applying for 175 and my application is almost complete.
> 
> ...


Should be fine.


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

manasabr09 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I m in the process of applying for 175 and my application is almost complete.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can use your friends credit card for the payment.


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Help in filling 175 online*



dynamicmoodz said:


> Yes, you can use your friends credit card for the payment.



Hi All

I am applying for 175 online

I have a doubt regarding the below 2 question which is present in the online application form:

Question 1
_Provide details of ALL your family. Include family members that are not accompanying you to Australia as well as deceased family members. Where appropriate, you are required to provide details of the following family members: 
l Your parents 
l All your brothers and sisters (including full, half, step and adopted brothers and sisters) 
l All your children (including children from previous marriages/relationships) 
l All your other dependents (including any dependent children of a dependent) 
Migrating dependents
NON migrating dependents 
Other family members _

Migrating Dependent is my husband. There are no non migrating dependents.
Should I include all my family members who are non dependent and non Migrating?
Also should I attach any evidence for these family members who are non dependent and non Migrating?

Question 2
_Provide details of all countries in which you, your spouse/de facto partner or dependents (migrating or not) have lived for 12 months or more (since turning 16) during the last 10 years. The 12 month period of residence may be made up of a number of shorter periods. You must account for every year. _

What should I update in this section? All my life I ve been in India.

Please help


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

manasabr09 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am applying for 175 online
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have mentioned my parents in the others section as if i mention them in the other section we have get their medicals done aswell..

for the second query, i have mentioned the address where i have been living since 2011. Since i have never stayed in any other country, i have mentioned my current address...


Cheers,
R.


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have mentioned my parents in the others section as if i mention them in the other section we have get their medicals done aswell..
> 
> ...


Thank u Rinkesh

For Question: 1
Can i leave it blank?
Should I mention my husband's name as Migrant Dependents?

also I have another query 
In the IELTS section of the application form, there is something called Test reference number. what should I update ?
As of now I have updated the Test Report Form number. Is this correct?


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

manasabr09 said:


> also I have another query
> In the IELTS section of the application form, there is something called Test reference number. what should I update ?
> As of now I have updated the Test Report Form number. Is this correct?


That's correct and that's what we did for our 175 application.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a question that might be obvious (although I hope it's not) - does it make any sense to prepare EOI, so do the skills assessment + past IELTS, if I am not currently (not enough experience) eligible for SS and my occupation is not on SOL(1)?
Do you think there is any chance of getting invited in my case without SS if I have more points then required minimum?
Thanks in advance for any answers,
Joanna


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*imp info reg Skill select*

Hi All,

Here the useful info required reg Skill select w.e. 1st jul.

The benefits of submitting an expression of interest on 1 July | Migration Blog

Now that some of us are headed towards Skill select, lets try and get as much info as possible reg SS and also keep an close watch on the updates reg the same.

Rekha


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

good one...thanks


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

deepuz said:


> good one...thanks


Here you go, I have attached Statutory declaration from mngrs or colleagues and HR letter format.

hope this will help.

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

3 more days to commence EOI( skillselect)... fingers crossed


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

deepuz said:


> 3 more days to commence EOI( skillselect)... fingers crossed


I get the feeling that they are going to make the criteria even more tougher when the EOI kicks in.....


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

spin123 said:


> I get the feeling that they are going to make the criteria even more tougher when the EOI kicks in.....


But they are saying it will significantly reduce the processing time... will have to wait and see...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

The good part is you dont have separatly file for SS, you just can show your interest in the states you like to migrate..

"If you are interested in being nominated by a state or territory government for this visa, you should indicate this in your EOI. If you are interested in a particular state you will have an option to indicate this state, or you may choose to be available to all states if you do not have a preference.

If the state/territory government nominates you, you will automatically receive an invitation from SkillSelect to apply for a visa."


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

deepuz said:


> The good part is you dont have separatly file for SS, you just can show your interest in the states you like to migrate..
> 
> "If you are interested in being nominated by a state or territory government for this visa, you should indicate this in your EOI. If you are interested in a particular state you will have an option to indicate this state, or you may choose to be available to all states if you do not have a preference.
> 
> If the state/territory government nominates you, you will automatically receive an invitation from SkillSelect to apply for a visa."


I agree, unlike now once applied is applied and the points threshold is also too high. but I think its the system they follow rite now too as in application with hightest points get processed faster than the one with the exacts scores, isnt ?
so there is not much going to change in the way they will process the applications even in Skill Select. Its always better to have more points then the exact scores.

Best thing is you can be open for all visa types, and you never know when u get lucky 

Rekha


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

deepuz said:


> The good part is you dont have separatly file for SS, you just can show your interest in the states you like to migrate..
> 
> "If you are interested in being nominated by a state or territory government for this visa, you should indicate this in your EOI. If you are interested in a particular state you will have an option to indicate this state, or you may choose to be available to all states if you do not have a preference.
> 
> If the state/territory government nominates you, you will automatically receive an invitation from SkillSelect to apply for a visa."



In fact, "you don't have to separately file for SS" should be a bad part, because your situation will be changed from active to passive. Before July 1st, if you want to be sponsored by State, you can submit in your application, the State got to assess your application, but now they have the choice not to assess your application.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

SkillSelect FAQs

I guess this FAQs page will answer almost all our questions... :ranger:


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, I hav doubts regarding the SS stuff that its just going to be driven by SKILLSELECT. I read on the migration blog saying that we can directly contact the state and discuss nominations. Also if you look at Victoria State site, you can see that they have online applications for Visa type 190(previous 176) now.


deepuz said:


> SkillSelect FAQs
> 
> I guess this FAQs page will answer almost all our questions... :ranger:


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Absolutely True, earlier at least they had to give an answer to individual applications. Now no one knows whether they are considering ur application at all!




mysbm70 said:


> In fact, "you don't have to separately file for SS" should be a bad part, because your situation will be changed from active to passive. Before July 1st, if you want to be sponsored by State, you can submit in your application, the State got to assess your application, but now they have the choice not to assess your application.


----------



## tanu (Mar 12, 2012)

Is anybody seen the new skillselect website? are we able to access it?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Absolutely True, earlier at least they had to give an answer to individual applications. Now no one knows whether they are considering ur application at all!


ofcourse there are uncertainties since they are introducing new processes and noone experienced it yet... all we can do is wait n watch:confused2:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Absolutely True, earlier at least they had to give an answer to individual applications. Now no one knows whether they are considering ur application at all!


Hey guyz,

Last year when they changed rules, most of them had similar apprehensions reg the changed rules but by Sept ppl got the nack of getting things done with the changed rules and we see a lot of them got their grants as well :clap2:

we all are smart people and we know how to work thru, around or over the prob isn't .. we do not have any options apart from combating whatever hurdles they are going to create for us and in the end it will be happy ending eace::amen:

So lets all wait and watch the event unfold .. :ranger: I am sure by end of this year we all will get grants for sure. :tea:


Rekha


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

:amen:


Rekha Raman said:


> Hey guyz,
> 
> Last year when they changed rules, most of them had similar apprehensions reg the changed rules but by Sept ppl got the nack of getting things done with the changed rules and we see a lot of them got their grants as well :clap2:
> 
> ...


:amen: to that....


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey guyz,
> 
> Last year when they changed rules, most of them had similar apprehensions reg the changed rules but by Sept ppl got the nack of getting things done with the changed rules and we see a lot of them got their grants as well :clap2:
> 
> ...


inshallah -


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey guyz,
> 
> Last year when they changed rules, most of them had similar apprehensions reg the changed rules but by Sept ppl got the nack of getting things done with the changed rules and we see a lot of them got their grants as well :clap2:
> 
> ...



I truly believe we can do it


----------



## SeekAussie (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello Every1,

I am new to this forum and planning to migrate to Aus in near future. I would like to thank every1 on this forum for contributing with such invaluable tips and information which makes process look so simple.

I am done with my ICT Skills assessment (20th June) and IELTS score (22nd June) (Overall 8, L:8, R:7.5, W:7.5, S:8) and have applied for Vic SS on 25th June. I had few queries in my minds which are pertaining to the new process w.e.f 1st July.

1) Are the 1st round of invitations for 190 visa being issued from Aug 2012? Any link which suggest that? I heard that invitations would be issued from Jan 2013. Is that true?

2) Does anyone have any clue about the timelines for Visa processing in new system?

A general doubt:
If i wanna include my both Parents in the Visa Application along with my wife and Kid, does the chance of visa rejection becomes high? Has anyone seen any case to reflect upon this? I am very keen to take my parents along, so pls suggest the best way to approach once the SS is granted and i am asked to apply for EOI and then VISA.

Hope to hear soon! 

Thanks,
SeekAussie


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

SeekAussie said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> I am new to this forum and planning to migrate to Aus in near future. I would like to thank every1 on this forum for contributing with such invaluable tips and information which makes process look so simple.
> 
> ...


1. First round invitation will be issued on 1st Aug, check the migration blog

2. Nobody will be able to tell until the new system kick off

You need to have a strong evident that your parents are financially depended on you solely, if you are their only son, I would this would be easier.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

All of us together can definitely make it..

Atleast we have some people who are in the same stage as us...

And as we know, all fellow expats always share even the smallest tip we get about this process in the forum for everybody's benefit..

With this spirit, we will definitely go forward and hit it.. 

We will be the next batch following veterans like Anj, bangalg, rvijaysubs and all others...

Hip hip hurray to that!!!! 

Cheers,
Vinoth


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree. We need to stick around and understand how to maximize points. I had heard that with th 65 point limit, many people were not being able to apply. Which shows why the aus immigration department have reduced the score. Also they have increased the number if migration slots this year. I think the new system is being introduced to take in as many applications as they can process. So i guess we are just speculating that its gonna be difficult without any actual proof


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> All of us together can definitely make it..
> 
> Atleast we have some people who are in the same stage as us...
> 
> ...


:clap2: yes we are gonna make it and with the entire crew of this missed ship 

I am very sure atleast one batch for this ship will get grant at the earliest by Nov or Dec 2012  .. Letz keep the tempo going  we are almost there jus couple of more steps and thats it..

Rekha


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> I agree. We need to stick around and understand how to maximize points. I had heard that with th 65 point limit, many people were not being able to apply. Which shows why the aus immigration department have reduced the score. Also they have increased the number if migration slots this year. I think the new system is being introduced to take in as many applications as they can process. So i guess we are just speculating that its gonna be difficult without any actual proof


Thats right.. Lets take it positively!!!
:clap2:


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys,

I need advice should i file 176 now or wait for skill select and then file 190. I got my SS just yesterday. Can someone list pro's and con's of both scenarios. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need advice should i file 176 now or wait for skill select and then file 190. I got my SS just yesterday. Can someone list pro's and con's of both scenarios.
> 
> Thanks.


176 - no waiting, can apply immediately and fees is AUD $ 2900. timelines will be same as now (only in wks)

190-wait for invite and apply (some time lost) Fees is AUD $ 3900. timelines may or maynot be as 176, lot of ambiguity.

y wait for new rules, when not sure of it. If I had an option would lodge my 176 imm.

take a decision and quickly too, as you jus have couple of hours to do so.

Rekha


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

how you so sure for fee after 1st july as 3900???


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> how you so sure for fee after 1st july as 3900???


I read on one of the post by sr.expats.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

But this link: Annual Adjustment of Fees and Charges

says for about 3.4 percent increase only, which makes it 3060! 

anyone agrees?


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I agree, unlike now once applied is applied and the points threshold is also too high. but I think its the system they follow rite now too as in application with hightest points get processed faster than the one with the exacts scores, isnt ?
> so there is not much going to change in the way they will process the applications even in Skill Select. Its always better to have more points then the exact scores.
> 
> Best thing is you can be open for all visa types, and you never know when u get lucky
> ...


hey Rekha,

what about your IELTS?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> 176 - no waiting, can apply immediately and fees is AUD $ 2900. timelines will be same as now (only in wks)
> 
> 190-wait for invite and apply (some time lost) Fees is AUD $ 3900. timelines may or maynot be as 176, lot of ambiguity.
> 
> ...


they increased $1000????? no....


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*Advise needed*

Had my Skills assessed by ACS on 7 June '12. 

Result was positive, but my current work experience was not assessed due to insufficient documentation. 
I have 60 days now to send over required documentation to get the report updated.

Few concerns :

Under the new Points system effective 1 Jul for 189/190 sub class, I would lose 5 points if I lodge my application without getting my ACS report updated.

Question is, at the time of calculating points, would individual experience break ups (Company A - 2 years / Company B - 3 years / Company C - x years) be used for assigning points ? 
Also, the 261111 ANZCO code for which ACS has assessed my application is my current experience for which I have not been assessed due to missing documentation.

I am confused if I should get my report corrected paying an additional 300 AUD or leave it as is which I do not know would result in which of these ?

1. Would I only be losing 5 points for the experience not assessed. But my assessment would still stay positive under 261111 ANZCO ?

2. Since my current experience not assessed is the ANZCO code for which I have got a positive assessment, would I have issues when I lodge my EOI ?

Please advise.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

When you applied for Skill acessmt, if you had given 261111 as your occupation and the result is positive then you are good to go..
you will get 5 points for 3-5 years positive accessment
10 points for 5-8 years and 
15 points for 8+ years...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

deepuz said:


> When you applied for Skill acessmt, if you had given 261111 as your occupation and the result is positive then you are good to go..
> you will get 5 points for 3-5 years positive accessment
> 10 points for 5-8 years and
> 15 points for 8+ years...


add to that 

"The applicant is required to choose a nominated occupation ANZSCO code. The ICT skills assessment will be assessed on the ANZSCO code criteria."


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> hey Rekha,
> 
> what about your IELTS?



history repeated, lost it again 

Rekha


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

deepuz said:


> they increased $1000????? no....


any evidence of visa fees being $3900 now?


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> history repeated, lost it again
> 
> Rekha


hire some professional to guide you on the techniques for gaining marks in writing & listening, specially for listening you need to listen to clips of english movies/dramas without watching them, this improves listening skill drastically.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

deepuz said:


> When you applied for Skill acessmt, if you had given 261111 as your occupation and the result is positive then you are good to go..
> you will get 5 points for 3-5 years positive accessment
> 10 points for 5-8 years and
> 15 points for 8+ years...


How come my skill assessment report from EA never mention about years of experience?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> history repeated, lost it again
> 
> Rekha


oh dear.. sorry to hear this... , what are the scores this time..


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you ask for an assessment for your work ex and pay extra for that. Otherwise EA will just assess your education with respect to an australian standard.


mysbm70 said:


> How come my skill assessment report from EA never mention about years of experience?


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Did you ask for an assessment for your work ex and pay extra for that. Otherwise EA will just assess your education with respect to an australian standard.


Everything done by my agent, I did asking my agent when I received the positive outcome, my agent said this is a standard letter, EA won't mention about exp. In the letter, I paid $600+ for the assessment fee....


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> hire some professional to guide you on the techniques for gaining marks in writing & listening, specially for listening you need to listen to clips of english movies/dramas without watching them, this improves listening skill drastically.




my scores :

S-8
L-7.5
R-6.0
W-6.5

I have lost in all four times by 0.5 and this tm also lost in R  out of sheer frustration as last 3 attempts got 7+ in R.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> any evidence of visa fees being $3900 now?


Sorry guyz not sure but I read about fees getting increased to AUD $3900, however as per the DIAC site its 3.8 or 3.4% increase after 1st jul.

Rekha


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> my scores :
> 
> S-8
> L-7.5
> ...


Hi Rekha

Sorry to hear that, R & W sections can be scored only with practice, first try & read books on strategies on how to do R/W, you will clear for sure. i had diff time with W by missing with .5, so read books on how to write IL's, and cleared.

Thnx...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Nihal said:


> Hi Rekha
> 
> Sorry to hear that, R & W sections can be scored only with practice, first try & read books on strategies on how to do R/W, you will clear for sure. i had diff time with W by missing with .5, so read books on how to write IL's, and cleared.
> 
> Thnx...


thanks Nihal

currently working on it, will take test in Aug again.

Rekha


----------



## bhagat (May 27, 2012)

Me too, planning for IELTS in Aug


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Dear All,

This is my first post to this forum but I'm closely following it for few months.

About me, i'm from Dhaka, Bangladesh and willing to migrate to Australia under new system. I have got the positive assessment for ANZSCO code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) with 5+ years of experience today morning after a review. Besides i have got overall 7.5 in IELTS (L: 7.5 R:7 W:7 S:7.5). So my next step is to apply for EOI in 1st of July. Prior to submit my EOI, i have got below queries:

1. I will add my partner in the process but don't want to claim point for her. She graduated from UK but does she still need to have 6 in IELTS to prove her English competence level? Or her UK graduation in complete English medium will suffice? Basically i want to avoid that extra charge for her English competency if possible with her UK degree.

2. I was trying to understand, shall i apply for 189 only? Or 190? Or both? Because i think i saw somewhere that applying under 190 may increase the chance to get the invitation quicker? Is it true?

3. As a dependent, i will also add my mother and no way she can appear for IELTS. So i need to understand will it be a problem? or I just need to pay the fee? Please explain. Thanks.

4. On 1st July, When skillselect will be opened? Is it like 12:00 AM Australia time? Any GMT time reference? Because as fast as i apply before others my chances are higher.

That's all i have in my mind now and eagerly waiting for 1st July to apply and my points now stand at 65.

Regards
Sahrear


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi guys

I got positive skills assessment form acs last year in sep,which counted my experience as 7yrs 2 months. As of now my experience is 8 yrs 2 months. At time of applying can i select experience range 8-10 yrs to get more marks or i have to re access my skills from acs?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got positive skills assessment form acs last year in sep,which counted my experience as 7yrs 2 months. As of now my experience is 8 yrs 2 months. At time of applying can i select experience range 8-10 yrs to get more marks or i have to re access my skills from acs?


Hi,

If your are still with the same company and are able to produce HR letter confirming ur tenure and roles & responsibilities (even if any changes in ur designation wud not matter), attach it with ur application that should be enough, this was confirmed by the sr.expats.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello all the Bus missed guys 

Tom is 1st Jul.. count down has began 

Letz all gear up and closely follow the changes implemented by SS & DIAC, lets keep one another updated fellas ... lets be the pilot batch of EOI 

Target shud be reach australia before 2013 lane:


Rekha


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hello all the Bus missed guys
> 
> Tom is 1st Jul.. count down has began
> 
> ...


yep...few more hours... 
:behindsofa:


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hello all the Bus missed guys
> 
> Tom is 1st Jul.. count down has began
> 
> ...


Cool...I'm in the missed bus too...


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is my first post to this forum but I'm closely following it for few months.
> 
> ...


Hi Sahrear,
as per my understanding, for dependents with no formal English education or IELTS score, additional fees (secondary applicants) to be paid. 

I am also waiting for new system. will this restrict the visa process or improve it ? i dont know. can any one of you share any information on this?

Prass2012


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Cool...I'm in the missed bus too...


Will this new system help us? how much time will ACS take to provide the ANZCO code?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Prass2012 said:


> Will this new system help us? I have IELTS of 7.5, yet to receive ACS of 8+ years. how much time will ACS take to provide the ANZCO code?


Will this new system help us?
Well nobody knows how exactly DIAC is going to choose the applicants. We could only wait till the first batch of applicants are chosen. 

I have IELTS of 7.5, yet to receive ACS of 8+ years. how much time will ACS take to provide the ANZCO code?

On average they provide the result between 1.5 - 2 months time.As soon as you get the skill assessment done apply for EOI. 
Good Luck.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Cool...I'm in the missed bus too...


Me too missed the bus :-( .
I am worried about the occupation ceilings thing.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> Me too missed the bus :-( .
> I am worried about the occupation ceilings thing.


I guess ,you are in between of your application so don't have to worry about ceiling as you will be initial applicants in new system


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> I guess ,you are in between of your application so don't have to worry about ceiling as you will be initial applicants in new system


I wish so. Also ,does someone has confirmation that if one has SS the invite will be automatic.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

No i have changed my company but working in similar role and i got a reference letter from new company as well


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> I wish so. Also ,does someone has confirmation that if one has SS the invite will be automatic.


Yes, this is true. This was mentioned in the SS approval email we received. They confirmed an invitation to apply when you lodge an EOI with an approved SS.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Yes, this is true. This was mentioned in the SS approval email we received. They confirmed an invitation to apply when you lodge an EOI with an approved SS.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!


If possible, can you paste some lines from the e mail that said this. Any thing about occupation ceilings?

I guess you can understand my situation as i have surpassed 1 july , even after getting too close, and fearing the news rules.

Your email would help in curing the anxiousness.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> If possible, can you paste some lines from the e mail that said this. Any thing about occupation ceilings?
> 
> I guess you can understand my situation as i have surpassed 1 july , even after getting too close, and fearing the news rules.
> 
> Your email would help in curing the anxiousness.


Full letter sent by Victoria

------------

Dear 

The Victorian Government has a formal agreement with the Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC), concerning the state sponsorship of skilled migrants to Victoria under the Skilled visa scheme. This agreement is called the State Migration Plan. Under these arrangements:

· The number of skilled migrants the Victorian Government can sponsor against each occupation listed on the State Sponsorship Occupation Lists is limited by a quota and by an overall cap on the total number of sponsored visa grants for each year.

· Applicants sponsored through a State Migration Plan are eligible to receive priority processing of their visa application by DIAC.

Your Application

Your application for Victorian Government visa sponsorship under the 176 - Sponsored scheme has been assessed under these arrangements and we are pleased to advise that your application has been successful.

It is our assessment that there is currently demand for your experience and qualifications in Victoria, Australia. You have also assessed yourself as meeting the requirements of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) Skilled – Sponsored visa scheme.

Victorian Government sponsorship is subject to the conditions outlined in this email.

SkillSelect

On 1 July 2012 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) will introduce SkillSelect and the new skilled visa subclasses. SkillSelect is an online system that enables skilled workers interested in migrating to Australia to record their details to be considered for a skilled visa through an Expression of Interest (EOI). Visit the SkillSelect website to find out the latest information: www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect.

If you register your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government for sponsorship, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings.

Validity of Victorian Government sponsorship

1. Sponsorship is valid for four months from the date of this email. Sponsorship is only valid where there is no change to your circumstances or the information provided by you, and is conditional upon you and your dependants fulfilling all DIAC requirements.

2. If you are submitting your visa application prior to 1 July 2012, this must be lodged with DIAC within four months of the date of this email, and the visa application reference number provided to the Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program within this period. If you do not advise the Skilled and Business Migration Program of the visa application reference number within four months, Victorian Government state nomination will be withdrawn upon expiry of the sponsorship validity period.

3. If you are applying for your sponsored visa after 30 June 2012, your Expression of Interest application (EOI) must be lodged with DIAC within four months of the date of this email, and confirmation of this application provided to the Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program within this period. If you do not advise the Skilled and Business Migration Program that you have submitted your EOI application, Victorian Government state nomination will be withdrawn upon expiry of the sponsorship validity period.

4. If Occupation Lists for Victorian Government state sponsorship are updated and occupations are removed, approved state sponsorships for any removed occupations will be honoured up to the validity date of the sponsorship.

5. Victorian Government sponsorship is valid only if the occupation indicated on the visa application matches the Victorian state sponsored occupation.

Conditions of Victorian Government sponsorship

1. You and your dependants intend to live in Victoria for at least two years.

2. You have sufficient financial resources to support yourself and your dependants.

3. You understand that all decisions concerning eligibility for migrant visas are the responsibility of DIAC. 

4. You understand that the Victorian Government is not responsible for finding employment, accommodation, or providing financial or establishment assistance to you or your dependants.

5. You understand that sponsorship is provided with the following conditions:
· You agree to advise the Victorian Government of your DIAC visa application outcome and migration plans.
· You must continue to meet DIAC visa conditions whilst in Australia.
· You will advise the Victorian Government of your contact details prior to arriving in Victoria as well as after arriving for a period of two years from that time, including updating contact details (e.g. telephone number and address).
· You understand that the Victorian Government may contact you in relation to your sponsorship at any stage during the period of your visa, and that you will complete surveys if requested by the State, including a survey upon arrival and at six monthly intervals for the two years after arrival. 

Your next steps

1. You and any dependants will need to apply to DIAC for the 176 - Sponsored visa. 

a. Applicants should read DIAC’s Booklet 6 General Skilled Migration – available from Australian embassies, consulates or through DIAC’s website: www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/books6.htm. Book 6 contains the forms and information you will need to lodge a visa application. 

2. To secure your Victorian Government sponsorship, provide the Skilled and Business Migration Program with your DIAC File Reference Number or Transaction Number as soon as it becomes available to you. Once we receive this information, we will officially inform DIAC that you have been nominated. We cannot inform DIAC of state nomination until you have notified us of your File Reference or Transaction Number. 

The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with visa matters and we are unable to contact DIAC or the Migration Review Tribunal on your behalf.

Again congratulations, we look forward to hearing from you soon.

Please quote Reference Number : in all of your communication to us.

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program
Trade and Industry Development
Department of Business and Innovation
GPO Box 4509, Melbourne, 3000
www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au |
T: 03 9651 9756 | F: | [email protected]


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Full letter sent by Victoria
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...


Hey Kostya,

Thanks a lot for sharing the info !!!

So, if one has a SS it will be state's responsibility to pick up the EOI. 

In other words one does not has to worry if he has SS in skill select.

Correct me , if i am wrong.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> Hey Kostya,
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing the info !!!
> 
> ...


I think so... I'll lodge EOI tomorrow and I'll mail Victoria SS immediately. Also I'll ask them by email / phone call when they will send an invitation. I'll share their answer. Also it's Victoria's mail. Possibly situation differs in other states.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> I think so... I'll lodge EOI tomorrow and I'll mail Victoria SS immediately. Also I'll ask them by email / phone call when they will send an invitation. I'll share their answer. Also it's Victoria's mail. Possibly situation differs in other states.


Yeah , maybe each state has a diffrent process.
Not sure if NSW does that or not .

Not even sure if NSW will pick the EOI or not :-( .


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

auslover said:


> Yeah , maybe each state has a diffrent process.
> Not sure if NSW does that or not .
> 
> Not even sure if NSW will pick the EOI or not :-( .


They might have different requirements to approve SS (as economy and emp opportunities differ btw states), However I believe every sponsoring state will follow same rules with regards to DIAC as in picking up EOI after approving SS.

I read on one of d govt blogs where it said we are free to opt for multiple visa's on EOI, say u selected 189, 190, 475 and one of the state has approved ur SS then ur EOI will be put on temp hold and an invite will be sent to apply. either u choose to apply or reject. If u agree and apply then ur EOI will continue to be on hold till ur is granted and suspended after that. If u choose to reject then hold on ur EOI will be released same will be done till u get a visa grant.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> Any thing about occupation ceilings?


By the way, occupation ceilings numbers for ANZSCO codes have been published on SkillSelect site (Reports tab).

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

Sahrear said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 1. I will add my partner in the process but don't want to claim point for her. She graduated from UK but does she still need to have 6 in IELTS to prove her English competence level? Or her UK graduation in complete English medium will suffice? Basically i want to avoid that extra charge for her English competency if possible with her UK degree.
> ...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

EOI submission has been commenced !!!! good luck guyz..


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

The charge for lodging this visa application is AUD3060. This payment covers you and all dependent family members included in your application.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Dear All,

I just submitted my EOI BUT there was no option for:

Educational qualifications:
At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard

Will it be required during invitation? or what? Because it says my point is 55.. but pass mark was 60.. i'm confused..

Regards
Sahrear


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

is EOI asking for IELTS Score?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> is EOI asking for IELTS Score?




at the moment the EOI is giving technical error..


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Its not fully up yet. Its going up and down. It will be up officially at 8.30am Aus time.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

timus17 said:


> is EOI asking for IELTS Score?


Yes with test date, reference number and individual scores


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

timus17 said:


> at the moment the EOI is giving technical error..


yes I am facing the same since last 2 hours


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> yes I am facing the same since last 2 hours



Everyone is facing it.. They would be working on resolving the issue..

How was your IELTS ? I gave my IELTS second attempt today... I doubt on listening section for today...

I got L 8.5 R 8 S 7 and W 6.5 last time... this is my second attempt i think i would be able to score 7 in writing but listening was a bit trciky this time and i lost all my concentration after i lost one question and there on i was only able to recover when the tape reached question number 31st...

I am sure about 20 questions to be right (1st 10 and last 10) for rest of the 20 i need 10 to get total 30 to score 7 band ... My Speaking is on 3rd July..


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

It's still giving error.. any clue when will it be fixed?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Dear All,

There is a work around for the error.. whenever there is a error click "back" button in your browser and press "next" again in the form.. try same process 2/3 times it will work.. i just got it updated by this way..

Happy hunting!

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Dear All,
> 
> There is a work around for the error.. whenever there is a error click "back" button in your browser and press "next" again in the form.. try same process 2/3 times it will work.. i just got it updated by this way..
> 
> ...


me too submittedm, now letz wait and C.. :ranger:

meanwhile we should chk if any of the sponsoring states have reduced their il's threshold and other criterias.

Rgds,
Rekha


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> me too submittedm, now letz wait and C.. :ranger:
> 
> meanwhile we should chk if any of the sponsoring states have reduced their il's threshold and other criterias.
> 
> ...



Hi Rekha,
Did you apply under 189? or 190? or Both?

I applied for both and under 189 it says: The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 50 points

I could not claim point for my Educational qualifications, as it says at time of invitation and there was no option for it.

Without claiming this my point is 50, but pass mark is 60. So will they still consider me for invitation? Or they will take note of my degree from the assessment letter?

If this point to be claimed at time of invitation then i doubt hardly anyone will get the pass mark of 60.

Regards
Sahrear


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Victoria state SOL list is available now

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...ip-Occupation-List-for-Victoria-July-2012.pdf

For ICT professionals, ANZSCO starting with 2613xx there is no change in the IELTS requirement, it is still 7 in each band 

I think there will be no hope to receive an invitation from Victoria state whose IELTS in not 7 in each band.

Regards,
ank



Rekha Raman said:


> me too submittedm, now letz wait and C.. :ranger:
> 
> meanwhile we should chk if any of the sponsoring states have reduced their il's threshold and other criterias.
> 
> ...


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

South Australia State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL) –2012/13 program year will be available from 5pm Monday 2 July.

This has been mentioned in the South Australia website 
State sponsorship requirements: South Australia

We need to wait for one more day to check the eligibility for SA, I hope they will not increase the IELTS threshold from 6 to 7 this year. 

Regards,
ank



Rekha Raman said:


> me too submittedm, now letz wait and C.. :ranger:
> 
> meanwhile we should chk if any of the sponsoring states have reduced their il's threshold and other criterias.
> 
> ...


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

ank said:


> South Australia State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL) &#150;2012/13 program year will be available from 5pm Monday 2 July.
> 
> This has been mentioned in the South Australia website
> State sponsorship requirements: South Australia
> ...


Is it mandatory that you have to select SA only in your EOI and then apply for SA sponsorship this year.??


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

I think yes, we need to apply for any state sponsorship through EOI only from 1st july 2012.


auslover said:


> Is it mandatory that you have to select SA only in your EOI and then apply for SA sponsorship this year.??


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> me too submittedm, now letz wait and C.. :ranger:
> 
> meanwhile we should chk if any of the sponsoring states have reduced their il's threshold and other criterias.
> 
> ...


how much points you got Rekha?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Hi Rekha,
> Did you apply under 189? or 190? or Both?
> 
> I applied for both and under 189 it says: The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 50 points
> ...


Hi Sahrear,

I have opted for 189,190 & 457 (regional SS)

I was able to claim points for my highest education.

sorry but didnt understand : I could not claim point for my Educational qualifications, as it says at time of invitation and there was no option for it.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

deepuz said:


> how much points you got Rekha?



I got 189-60, 190-65 and 457-65, however there shud b some error in the code as actual points are 55,60,65. I think they will fix it.

Rekha


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Sahrear,
> 
> I have opted for 189,190 & 457 (regional SS)
> 
> ...


Great.. can you tell me in which page have you found that? There were total 13 pages.. in which page did you update it?? 

Would be a GREAT help...


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Great.. can you tell me in which page have you found that? There were total 13 pages.. in which page did you update it??
> 
> Would be a GREAT help...



Did you say YES to:

Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?*


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Did you say YES to:
> 
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?*


OR filled up:

Education history

Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Great.. can you tell me in which page have you found that? There were total 13 pages.. in which page did you update it??
> 
> Would be a GREAT help...


shud be 9-11 pages, not very sure which one though.. 

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> OR filled up:
> 
> Education history
> 
> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?


yes the same


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> yes the same


thanks.. i just update now its 65 under 189 and 70 under 190!

But i'm late by whole day!  I should have figured it out in the morning!! I'm mad at myself.. what have i done!

Perhaps thousand more applicant applied by then.. 

Hope i get the invitation in first round in August 2012..

Wish you the best too!

cheers..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> thanks.. i just update now its 65 under 189 and 70 under 190!
> 
> But i'm late by whole day!  I should have figured it out in the morning!! I'm mad at myself.. what have i done!
> 
> ...


hey dont wori.. all will be ok 

letz hope the best for all of us and pray we all get lucky 

Rekha


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

deepuz said:


> When you applied for Skill acessmt, if you had given 261111 as your occupation and the result is positive then you are good to go..
> you will get 5 points for 3-5 years positive accessment
> 10 points for 5-8 years and
> 15 points for 8+ years...


Thanks Deepuz, that was my opinion too.

But the reason I am concerned is because the 4.5 years of experience that was not assessed due to insufficient documentation is the only relevant role / profile that matches 261111 ICT Business Analyst.

The rest of the experience that was assessed properly is not relevant to this ANZCO code.

When we file for the 189 / 190 we will have to submit the ACS report rite, and when they assess the application, what if they go through the individual experiences that were assessed and raise flags ?

Prima facie I am confused how ACS gave a positive assessment when the only relevant role for 261111 was not considered due to missing documentation.

I have 60 days to get my ACS report corrected and was surprised to see that it carries an additional fee of 305 $ AUD.

If there would be no hick ups while filing the nomination, I might as well leave my report as is and lose 5 points rather than coughing up 305 $ again :confused2:

Advise please ?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks Deepuz, that was my opinion too.
> 
> But the reason I am concerned is because the 4.5 years of experience that was not assessed due to insufficient documentation is the only relevant role / profile that matches 261111 ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


Hi Andiamo,


what was the doc missing for the role\exp u mised assessment ? did the co ask for it ? 

Rekha


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Rekha,

I would rather suggest you to check the EOI again and correct the issue. I think you might have selected an option by mistake which would have fetched 5 more additional points, because I dont see any error in the code and the points calculation. If you dont correct, it means you are providing false information.

Regards,
ank



Rekha Raman said:


> I got 189-60, 190-65 and 457-65, however there shud b some error in the code as actual points are 55,60,65. I think they will fix it.
> 
> Rekha


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

ank said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> I would rather suggest you to check the EOI again and correct the issue. I think you might have selected an option by mistake which would have fetched 5 more additional points, because I dont see any error in the code and the points calculation. If you dont correct, it means you are providing false information.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

There is no error in the code or your selections.

If you select 190 the system automatically adds up 5 points of the Sate SS.
This is because when ever you will be applying for 190 you will have 5 points from sate and 10 points when applying for 489.


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi auslover,

I am basically taking about Rekha's post where she got 5 additional points for 189 as well.
I agree with you for 190 we will get 5 points for state sponsorship.

Regards,
ank


auslover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There is no error in the code or your selections.
> 
> ...


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

ank said:


> Hi auslover,
> 
> I am basically taking about Rekha's post where she got 5 additional points for 189 as well.
> I agree with you for 190 we will get 5 points for state sponsorship.
> ...


OOps, I was actually replying to her.


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

Agreed, so far, I think EOI is excelent in calculation 

only issue was initial technical access issues perhaps due to overwhelming load on server


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

Submitted EOI for 189 but with 55 Points. Will complete 8 years in Aug and will get another 5 Points. I already have ACS +ve Skills assesment for 7+ Years which is done in Jan 2012. 

My question is, Do I need to reapply for ACS for claiming the extra 5 points after I get 8 Years of exp? :confused2:


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

ausv said:


> Submitted EOI for 189 but with 55 Points. Will complete 8 years in Aug and will get another 5 Points. I already have ACS +ve Skills assesment for 7+ Years which is done in Jan 2012.
> 
> My question is, Do I need to reapply for ACS for claiming the extra 5 points after I get 8 Years of exp? :confused2:



My understanding - EOI will send u (auto notification of) Point update and reset your time stamp on the date u reach 8 year. If invited, CO will ask if anything is required further.

cheers!


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

ank said:


> South Australia State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL) –2012/13 program year will be available from 5pm Monday 2 July.
> 
> This has been mentioned in the South Australia website
> State sponsorship requirements: South Australia
> ...


Thanks for the Info Ank


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Andiamo,
> 
> 
> what was the doc missing for the role\exp u mised assessment ? did the co ask for it ?
> ...


Rekha,

I had provided a self statutory declaration to support my work experience since my current employer does not provide work authorizations.

The ACS co ordinator says that self statutory declaration does not work and has asked for a statutory declaration by a colleague supported with a team structure document.

Do you think it would be worth to again furnish the colleague's statutory declaration paying 305 AUD$
or if it is not going to make a difference, should I just go ahead and file for 189/190 and lose 5 points ?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Rekha,
> 
> I had provided a self statutory declaration to support my work experience since my current employer does not provide work authorizations.
> 
> ...


Hi Adiamo,

I faced similar situation as I am non computer grad and was asked to submit current employer roles n responsibility letter, I cudnt submit it and I was assessed as non suitable bcuz the exp considered by only 4 yrs (required is 6yrs).

I somehow got the HR letter and sent docs for review (AUD $ 305 ), I finally got my ACS suitable with 8yrs.

Lill confused as to ur case bcuz u have been assessed suitable under 261111, I think now it depends on how badly u need the additional points u need to decide on the review.

Sr. pls advise.

Rekha 

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

auslover said:


> OOps, I was actually replying to her.


Hey guyz not sure if there is a error in the code or not 

However, I was also not sure about why it was showing additional 5 pnts under each selection, tried to redo the application but everytm it was the same... one of my frnd too confmed geting same points for his EOI too... got fed up and submitted anyway :ranger:.

After all your updates I tried to go back and update the eoi once again, but its giving an error again maybe I shud try after I reach home once again.


Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Need help !*

Need help to confirm my understanding.

SA_SS has published its SNOL, my job code is 261111 its in high availability.

They have not mentioned any specific il's requirement for my job code, its jus given as **See IELTS explanation section above*

my understanding : there is no specific il's requirement apart from DIAC min 6 in each, Pls confirm my understanding is correct ?

Here is the link :

Immigration SA Applications - Occupation Availability

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Need help to confirm my understanding.
> 
> SA_SS has published its SNOL, my job code is 261111 its in high availability.
> 
> ...



This is correct, but note SA will nominate those who specify SA in EOI, if u selected 'Any' then SA might not sponsor u.

Some State follow this, like i know WA SS used to exclude Sponsorship for those who already applied in other state.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Adiamo,
> 
> I faced similar situation as I am non computer grad and was asked to submit current employer roles n responsibility letter, I cudnt submit it and I was assessed as non suitable bcuz the exp considered by only 4 yrs (required is 6yrs).
> 
> ...



Hi Rekha,

In your case, you had to go for a reassessment since ACS came negative which is quite understandable.

With me, I have got a +ve from ACS for 261111 despite my specific experience not being considered.

If it is only about losing 5 points, I would probably not mind it in lieu of paying an additional 305 AUD $, as long as my ACS +ve assessment is not questioned while processing my 189/190.

My only concern is, while processing the 189/190, would the assessors review individual experiences listed on the ACS and validate it against the ANZCO code ?

Or would the assessors only use the number of years listed on the ACS report and calculate points based on it ?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> In your case, you had to go for a reassessment since ACS came negative which is quite understandable.
> 
> ...


I am wrong person in that case to advise, as I have not yet reached DIAC 

Sr. Coolsnake, Lifesgood and others pls advise.

Andiamo, I suggest PM them with ur queries.

Rekha


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Rekha,

Yes, SA SS has published the list and the IELTS requirements for 261111 is mentioned as *See IELTS explanation section above.
If you go through the IELTS Requirement on top of the page, it is mentioned as below

"Some occupations have additional IELTS requirements that you must meet in addition to all other nomination requirements. If there is no special requirement listed you are required to meet the *threshold requirement of 6.0 in each band for nomination*."

Your understanding is correct.

Regards,
ank



Rekha Raman said:


> Need help to confirm my understanding.
> 
> SA_SS has published its SNOL, my job code is 261111 its in high availability.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ank said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Yes, SA SS has published the list and the IELTS requirements for 261111 is mentioned as *See IELTS explanation section above.
> If you go through the IELTS Requirement on top of the page, it is mentioned as below
> ...


Thanks guyz for quick replies :clap2:

one other quick qn : as confirmed in the post, if I select Any then SA will not sponsor me and if I select SA then will WA sponsor me ?

I am currently filling application for WA and SA both.

Rekha


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Rekha,

Are we supposed to apply for the state sponsorship separately and then update our EOI with sponsorship details if have received any?
or
Shall we get the state sponsorship invitation through EOI and then we need to apply for that state?

Regards,
ank



Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks guyz for quick replies :clap2:
> 
> one other quick qn : as confirmed in the post, if I select Any then SA will not sponsor me and if I select SA then will WA sponsor me ?
> 
> ...


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

hi all,

if we fill out an EOI without assessment result in hand, will the EOI be considered, or will it be considered only after it is completed in all respects?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ank said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Are we supposed to apply for the state sponsorship separately and then update our EOI with sponsorship details if have received any?
> or
> ...


Ank,

Every sponsoring state is accepting SS application separately and requires an EOI ID (mandatory for SS applied after 1st Jul), I suppose it works this way like when the SS is approved they wud notify DIAC reg the same against our EOI and the EOI will go on temp hold till we accept or reject it.

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks Rekha
I have read in another thread that SA will not provide sponsorship if you have opted "Any" under the state sponsorhip in EOI. Do you have any idea about this as you are applying for SA?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> hi all,
> 
> if we fill out an EOI without assessment result in hand, will the EOI be considered, or will it be considered only after it is completed in all respects?



well when we applied for EOI, we directly selected yes.

I believe it actualy requires ACS and il's#, as the points are calculated immediately.

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ank said:


> Thanks Rekha
> I have read in another thread that SA will not provide sponsorship if you have opted "Any" under the state sponsorhip in EOI. Do you have any idea about this as you are applying for SA?


nope not for sure, but after exclusive reading of site I understood u got to opt for SA if ur planning SA SS.

Its free and most of the job codes do not have specific il's requirement, 6 in ils + 55 will make u eligible for SS and thru it for 190.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey guyz not sure if there is a error in the code or not
> 
> However, I was also not sure about why it was showing additional 5 pnts under each selection, tried to redo the application but everytm it was the same... one of my frnd too confmed geting same points for his EOI too... got fed up and submitted anyway :ranger:.
> 
> ...


Sorry guyz my bad I selected yes for do u qualify for 'australian study requirement', it added 5 additional points 

thanks for correcting, else it wud will be a big prob afterwards.

Rekha


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,

As mentioned on SA website:

State Migration Plan South Australia :: Make The Move

All applicants from 1 July 2012

The first step is to lodge an EOI through SkillSelect. In your EOI, please choose "SA" only and the relevant state nominated visa subclass.

Immediately after lodging the EOI, you should apply online to Immigration SA for state nomination. You will need your EOI ID to submit your online application with Immigration SA..

Please note: all approved state nomination applicants from 1 July 2012 will be nominated through the SkillSelect System.

I am filling form just an hour ago for 190 Skilled - Nominated - Permanent. After completing all the information and printing the cover letter and submitting the form I found that some vital information like name, country, email, phone did not got saved. In addition from another browser I tried to login to system to track my application with ref no and last name it shows error.

Any solution!! 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## shashiprp (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I am a new member to this forum and i am planning to apply under the new skillset for visa subclass 189. 

I have the below questions
1.) For partner to be added for points test, should the partner also take IELTS and score minimum 6 or above ? for the new visa rule 189. I did not understand properly about this by reading the skillset details for 189 visa

2.) Also for showing my work experience, my previous and current employers may not give me detailed skillset letter which has roles and respondibilities. What alternatives can i go with for showing work experience ? Please let me know. My husband himself was my colleague in my previous company. Can he attest that i have worked in the company for the period of time ?

Please help
Thanks
Shashi


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Sobman72,

I am also facing the same issue like you. I will have a look into it tomorrow. In the meanwhile if you were able to login again please inform me.

Regards,
ank



Sobman72 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As mentioned on SA website:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent mail to [email protected]. Let's wait for their response.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

I have a question. 

Is it true that to get a state sponsorship we have to first submit EOI and after getting approval then we have to submit the application for state sponsorship?

Regards




Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I might need to go for Skill Select, although I have got my +ve ACS with 8+ yrs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> ...



No, I think nothing like this..

State Migration Plan South Australia :: Make The Move

All applicants from 1 July 2012

The first step is to lodge an EOI through SkillSelect. In your EOI, please choose "SA" only and the relevant state nominated visa subclass.

Immediately after lodging the EOI, you should apply online to Immigration SA for state nomination. You will need your EOI ID to submit your online application with Immigration SA..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Sobman72 said:


> No, I think nothing like this..
> 
> State Migration Plan South Australia :: Make The Move
> 
> ...


Yes I agree with Sobman 72,

We need to submit EOI first, then quickly chk all the sponsoring states SOLs for our job code and ils requirement, then we need to make an individual application to those states.

If the SS is approved the sponsoring state will notify SkillSelect and they will send an invite to us to lodge 190 with DIAC.

Once SS is approved our EOI will be put on temp hold, till we lodge 190 or reject the SS. After 190 is submitted EOI will go on hold till the visa is processed.

Hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Rekha, 

Once we apply for one state SS then in the EOI we need to select only that state under state sponsorship (for 190 visa), otherwise state will not consider your application for SS.
Once we update the state, then how can we apply for any another state as the EOI has only one state selected?

Regards,
ank


Rekha Raman said:


> Yes I agree with Sobman 72,
> 
> We need to submit EOI first, then quickly chk all the sponsoring states SOLs for our job code and ils requirement, then we need to make an individual application to those states.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Does it means that we have to stick with one SS only ??


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

190 Invitation is valid for 1 state only, this is why many state has this as pre-requisite.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

hahamed said:


> 190 Invitation is valid for 1 state only, this is why many state has this as pre-requisite.


Not sure if this is the case with all the SS, bcuz WA doesnt have any such criteria mentioned for its SS.

However SA has mentioned this requirement as a condition.

I bet is States which are charging fees for SS do not have this condition, only SS which are free have this condition.

btw, what is the processing time frames for SA ?

Rekha


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Not sure if this is the case with all the SS, bcuz WA doesnt have any such criteria mentioned for its SS.
> 
> However SA has mentioned this requirement as a condition.
> 
> ...



WA used to have, for 176 SS (equivalent to 190 SS now)

R u sure - they removed that from July 1st? I didnt check lately


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Great! Thank you Rekha and Sobman 72.

Can you please let me know if we can apply for a state sponsorship for more than one state? Also which are the best states to apply for IT field?

Thank you in advance!



Rekha Raman said:


> Yes I agree with Sobman 72,
> 
> We need to submit EOI first, then quickly chk all the sponsoring states SOLs for our job code and ils requirement, then we need to make an individual application to those states.
> 
> ...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Yes I agree with Sobman 72,
> 
> We need to submit EOI first, then quickly chk all the sponsoring states SOLs for our job code and ils requirement, then we need to make an individual application to those states.
> 
> ...



do we still need to contacts states separatly? or just leave all in EOI and state access the profiles from EOI database and nominate potential candidates???


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Yes I agree with Sobman 72,
> 
> We need to submit EOI first, then quickly chk all the sponsoring states SOLs for our job code and ils requirement, then we need to make an individual application to those states.
> 
> ...


hi, 

can anyone help me on state sponsorship?
i mean is it a "form based" submission or we have to request through "email application" in our own words? i am interested in seeking SS for SA or Victoria & i am a civil engineer

BR,
Mudassir Kabir


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Seniors on the forum - 
Coolsnake, Lifesgood and others your advise will be very much appreciated please.




Rekha Raman said:


> I am wrong person in that case to advise, as I have not yet reached DIAC
> 
> Sr. Coolsnake, Lifesgood and others pls advise.
> 
> ...



Originally Posted by andiamo

Hi Rekha,

In your case, you had to go for a reassessment since ACS came negative which is quite understandable.

With me, I have got a +ve from ACS for 261111 despite my specific experience not being considered.

If it is only about losing 5 points, I would probably not mind it in lieu of paying an additional 305 AUD $, as long as my ACS +ve assessment is not questioned while processing my 189/190.

My only concern is, while processing the 189/190, would the assessors review individual experiences listed on the ACS and validate it against the ANZCO code ?

Or would the assessors only use the number of years listed on the ACS report and calculate points based on it ?


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone help me on state sponsorship?
> i mean is it a "form based" submission or we have to request through "email application" in our own words? i am interested in seeking SS for SA or Victoria & i am a civil engineer
> ...


Some state does not require you to request SS but SA and WA do.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone already get invitation from EOI?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Anyone already get invitation from EOI?


First round of invitations will be sent out in August. Their site says that.


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Some state does not require you to request SS but SA and WA do.


tnx.

@4ndy
first visa invitation round in August 2012


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

deepuz said:


> do we still need to contacts states separatly? or just leave all in EOI and state access the profiles from EOI database and nominate potential candidates???


Hi Deepuz and others,

As of now me and couple of my frnds have understood after extensive online research is :

-> First submit EOI and get an ID
->while filling EOI, opt for one particular state for SS.

second step :

-> we need to individually apply to whatever state we are interested for sponsorship, as some states have there own process criterias as in fees and others.

-> while filling the application for SS, it will only let u go further if you have an EOI ID.

-> If the SS is approved the sponsoring state will update the same with diac against ur EOI and DIAC will send u an invite to apply for 190.

However, we are yet to figure out if we can submit SS for more then one state at a time. As EOI is an unique ID and SS will have access to check ur application and confirm which state u have slected and there is no option for selecting more then one state :confused2:

I received a reply from WA for my query reg the processing timelines, they said they are yet to align with DIAC for certain things and it may take two more wks for them to have everything in place, but they have started accepting the SS application.

letz all keep updating on diff state sponsorships as and on we get any info :ranger:

Rekha


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

sherlock said:


> First round of invitations will be sent out in August. Their site says that.


Hi!
I suppose that it concerns only 189th visa. 

I haven't found any similar data according 190th visa. To my mind invitation for 190th visa will be issued immediately after state confirms one's SS in SkillSelect.

However, they didn't answer on this question in Vic SS, adviced asking DIAC.

If you have found any information about rounds of invitations for 190th visa, please share.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

did anyone notice, EOI didnt ask Passport number anywhere - only just asking if u have other current passport. hope i havnt miss anything.

I have also changed my SS choice to specific state, EOI doesnt allow to select some. Option is there for only one or for any state !


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

hahamed said:


> did anyone notice, EOI didnt ask Passport number anywhere - only just asking if u have other current passport. hope i havnt miss anything.
> 
> I have also changed my SS choice to specific state, EOI doesnt allow to select some. Option is there for only one or for any state !


Yes I wanted to only choose 3 states but it was one or all!!!! I can't remember about the passport number but as it is only the EOI stage I don't think it's a big deal!


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if we don't currently have SS and we are picked in the first round do we then have to apply for SS or should we just bite the bullet & apply for SS now?


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Does anyone know if we don't currently have SS and we are picked in the first round do we then have to apply for SS or should we just bite the bullet & apply for SS now?


I know I'm starting to sound like a broken record and rephrasing the same question but I'm unclear as to what everyone is doing & if it transpires we have to apply anyway should we just go ahead now.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Deepuz and others,
> 
> As of now me and couple of my frnds have understood after extensive online research is :
> 
> ...


I just spoke to my OZ colleagues regrading SS to WA and SA.. they are saying Perth(WA) is much much better than Adelaide(SA) in terms of standard of living.


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> I suppose that it concerns only 189th visa.
> 
> I haven't found any similar data according 190th visa. To my mind invitation for 190th visa will be issued immediately after state confirms one's SS in SkillSelect.
> ...



Oh - is it? It wud be nice that way, without having to wait a month, I heard SS gets confirmed Invitation but didnt know that will be released immediately by DIAC as soon as they get something like Form1100 from state in old rule.

Things have become too complex, with race against time & head near ceiling :boxing:


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

irishshoegal said:


> Does anyone know if we don't currently have SS and we are picked in the first round do we then have to apply for SS or should we just bite the bullet & apply for SS now?



I just noticed EOI mentions - *States have no obligation to contact *and then if u browse state specific links, most states have their specific details requirement, that's why I guess everyone applying SS seperately. Some state still in pause like NSW, QLD. 

I think VIC is ahead they decided 176 will work for 190 as well, SA started moving from 2nd July. WA accepting application but might take some time to set ground rules

happy hunting


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

*Going to file for ACS Skill assmt*

Hi Rekha and Senior Expats, 

I'm gonna file for Skills Assemt to ACS this saturday.. (hopefully by then I will have all the required documents.)

-Filing for code 261111 (BA)
-Selecting option 3 ie General Skills Assessment ( is that right)

Gonna upload the below given documents

- Passport Copy 
-Birth Certificate
-BE degree certificate and mark sheets
-Do I need to submit PUC(12th) and SSLC(10th) certificates as well?

Experience- worked with 3 companies.

- Company 1 HR letter in company letter head (with roles and respo)
-Company 2 HR letter in company letter heard (with roles and respo)
- Company 3 -current company - Letter provided my reporting manager in company letter head with his contact details below.(with roles and respo)

I'm gonna take color photostat of all the above documents and get it notarized with authorized person.

Anything else is required?
Anything I need to get in e-stamp or stamp papers?

Experts- Kindly let me know if im missing something...

Thanks


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Hi Rekha and Senior Expats,
> 
> I'm gonna file for Skills Assemt to ACS this saturday.. (hopefully by then I will have all the required documents.)
> 
> ...




Check my comments in red & blue.

Here is the checklist for docs required :

https://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/skillassessform.pdf


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

what is transcript? and may I know why it is required?



Rekha Raman said:


> Check my comments in red & blue.
> 
> Here is the checklist for docs required :
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/skillassessform.pdf


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

deepuz said:


> what is transcript? and may I know why it is required?


transcript is a cumulative marks-sheet of all semesters/annual exams of the qualification. it is required because it summarizes 4years results on one doc


----------



## chdhry (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

Found this on the Vic website - liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/visas-and-immigrating/skilled-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190]Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

_Victorian Sponsorship is valid for four months from the date of the sponsorship notification email. Within this time period you will need to lodge an EOI through SkillSelect and notify Victoria of this.

If you have registered your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government for sponsorship, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings. You should inform the Victorian Government when you make the visa application to DIAC. _

Can anyone advise if this means that if I apply and get the Vic SS, I will automatically get invitation to apply? Although, it clearly says that, I want to be sure before the application.

tks in advance


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> transcript is a cumulative marks-sheet of all semesters/annual exams of the qualification. it is required because it summarizes 4years results on one doc


thanks Kabir... but is that really required?


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

deepuz said:


> thanks Kabir... but is that really required?


yes to the best of my knowledge


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I have been following this thread closely since it was started. I have also(unfortunately) landed into a situation where I do not have an option but to go through this new EOI process. I have already filed my EOI for both 189 and 190. I am awaiting for my IELTS results due on 13th of this month. I mentioned my previous test scorewhikle filling my my EOI form.
I am sure everyone was anxiously waiting for the dawn of 1st July and BOOM... DIAC realeased their new set of rules. I was shokced to see the word "occupation ceilings" while surfing the DIAC site.
my understanding about the new process is...
1. You submit an EOI (specifying the Visa type you are interested in)
2. If you have preferred to go for 190(which is my case) then you specify the state you want to get niminated or sponsored from (I would prefer VIC).
3. then VIC will automatilly grant your SS (provided you meet the required points criteria) and you will recieve an invitation for lodging your VISA.
4. your Visa grant will be confirmed and you will recieve a notification mentioning the details regarding the same. Cheers!!!!
But Wait... what about the "occupation ceilings"???????...
According to my understanding if the occupation ceilings has already reached it's limit before you recieve an invitaion your dream of getting your visa for that year is clearly shattered and you do not have a choice but to wait for next years quota to lodge another application.

Folks, please tell me that I am wrong. I am scared thinking I might miss the bus this time

Cheers!


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

yogeshy said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have been following this thread closely since it was started. I have also(unfortunately) landed into a situation where I do not have an option but to go through this new EOI process. I have already filed my EOI for both 189 and 190. I am awaiting for my IELTS results due on 13th of this month. I mentioned my previous test scorewhikle filling my my EOI form.
> I am sure everyone was anxiously waiting for the dawn of 1st July and BOOM... DIAC realeased their new set of rules. I was shokced to see the word "occupation ceilings" while surfing the DIAC site.
> ...


No state will grant you SS automatically. You will first have to get SS and then fill EOI. People who already have a SS from any state are guranteed to be invited for PR.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

yogeshy said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have been following this thread closely since it was started. I have also(unfortunately) landed into a situation where I do not have an option but to go through this new EOI process. I have already filed my EOI for both 189 and 190. I am awaiting for my IELTS results due on 13th of this month. I mentioned my previous test scorewhikle filling my my EOI form.
> I am sure everyone was anxiously waiting for the dawn of 1st July and BOOM... DIAC realeased their new set of rules. I was shokced to see the word "occupation ceilings" while surfing the DIAC site.
> ...


Occupation ceiling has always been there as one of the assessment criteria for migration. Even in the past, migration visas were granted only if vacancies exist in the quota set for a particular profession. After all, the purpose behind skilled immigration is to have balanced mix of immigrant expertise to carter for the skill shortages in Australia.
So nothing new in this case.

Cheers!


----------



## Aussie_Venkat (Jul 5, 2012)

*Venkat - ACS assessment*

Dear Rekha
I am venkat SAP Principal consultant.I have BE Degree in Electrical and electronics engineering and 5 yrs 10 months work exp as SAP Implementation Consultant. While applying for EOI i think i shd have ACS and IELTS...for ACS shd i consider my degree and exp as ICT major or ICT Minor (Or which category i come under A/B/C?) My IELTS score is 7.5 and going to expire by october 2012...so should i reply for IELTS?
Thanks in advance
Venkat


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Aussie_Venkat said:


> Dear Rekha
> I am venkat SAP Principal consultant.I have BE Degree in Electrical and electronics engineering and 5 yrs 10 months work exp as SAP Implementation Consultant. While applying for EOI i think i shd have ACS and IELTS...for ACS shd i consider my degree and exp as ICT major or ICT Minor (Or which category i come under A/B/C?) My IELTS score is 7.5 and going to expire by october 2012...so should i reply for IELTS?
> Thanks in advance
> Venkat


Hi Venkat,

Yes you need to have ACS and ils at the time of submitting EOI (for your EOI to be consider u need certain scores and without this ur scores will be very low, hence cannot be considered).

I believe u shud consider ICT major, as u have a computer based degree, r u yet to apply to ACS ?

when u say ils expires by oct, is it two yrs or three yrs as I read in one of the thread DIAC has increased the ils validity from 2 to 3 yrs.

Hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

deepuz said:


> thanks Kabir... but is that really required?


yes Deepuz, it is required and is mentioned on the checklist I have shared with you ystrday.

Its not a very difficult thing to get, jus go to the university and given an application with some fees and u can collect it in a day or two. Its basically consolidated Mark sheet for Degree or PG completed and university will provide the same in a sealed cover which u need to send as is to ACS.

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## Aussie_Venkat (Jul 5, 2012)

Dear Rekha
Thank you very much for the fast reply...Yes i have to apply for ACS...great news if they had extended the validity period for IELTS...But r u sure that B.E Degree from University Madras with Electrical & Electronics is a ICT Major?
Venkat


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> Yes you need to have ACS and ils at the time of submitting EOI (for your EOI to be consider u need certain scores and without this ur scores will be very low, hence cannot be considered).
> 
> ...



Hello rekha,

I have a question, if you can help out... What difference does ICT Major or ICT minor make to the point test ?

I have got AQF certified Major in Computing from ICT..

I am waiting for my IELTS 2nd attempt result (first was 8.5, 8, 6.5, 7)


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Hi Guys.. I tried to set up my EOI this morning and then was given a message at the end that an auto generated passwd and other details would be sent to my email. It has been several hours now and nothing is in my inbox about that. Please advise. How did you guys go through the process to get onto SkillSelect?

Thanks.


----------



## Aussie_Venkat (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Guys
For IELTS requirement do we need minimum 7 in each band? i got 6.5, 7.5, 6.5, 7.0 and overall band score is 7..is that not enough to claim the points?Please guide me on this...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Aussie_Venkat said:


> Hi Guys
> For IELTS requirement do we need minimum 7 in each band? i got 6.5, 7.5, 6.5, 7.0 and overall band score is 7..is that not enough to claim the points?Please guide me on this...


Hi 

Requirement to claim 10 points for ILETS is 7 each ( 7 band each in all module )


----------



## Aussie_Venkat (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi 
Thank you so much for the clarification


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Requirement to claim 10 points for ILETS is 7 each ( 7 band each in all module )


Yes I agree with Chin2, however if u r applying for State sponsorship, then states like WA and SA and ACT takes application from candidates with 6.0 in all modules and ACT takes 7.0 overall score with 7.0 in Speaking only.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

*Please help...*

senior expats....

quick help !!! im applying for ACS Skill assessment..

Qualification - BE Computer Science ( ICT major right?)
Exp- 6 years BA-261111

Which application type should I select..
Option 3 - General skill assessment ( $400)
Option 4 - Recognition letter ( $450)
Option 5 - RPL Assessment –Recognition of Prior Learning ($450).

Option 3 says - This is a general skills application for applicants with at least a tertiary ICT qualification and at least 2 years Professional ICT experience.

Option 4 says - This is for applicants that already hold a skills assessment and require recognition of their ICT qualifications and/or employment experience to submit to DIAC for Migration purposes.

Option 5 says : This application is for applicants without an ICT qualification. It provides the opportunity to demonstrate that the applicant has acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal tertiary ICT qualification.


I'm struck with option 3 - General skills assessment...

But can you guyz please confirm...

thanks,


----------



## 161965 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello Experts,

This query of mine, may sound a bit trivial , but please take your 2 mins to help me in clearing some doubts.

When we submit the EOI all of us must have got the eligibility with certain number of points mentioned against each visa subclass we had opted (eg: 189, 190, 489 etc). 
Now each of them could show different points mentioned against them. 
Say For subclass 189 if you were shown you have 60 points , For subclass190 you might have got 65 points and likewise 70 for 489 etc.

We all are aware about the occupation ceiling and the point based system which skill select uses to send us invitations by now. However, my query is if we are eligible for 189,190 and 489 simultaneously with 60,65 and 70 points respectively, how would the skill select decide which among the 3 these scores are to be used for issuing an invite?

Would it choose the subclass with maximum points (In the present case 489) or would it prioritize the invitation based on the priority of the subclasses. For eg 189 and 190 are of higher priority than 489 subclass.

Or would it just ignore the subclasses chosen and issue based on only the maximum points among all the scores along with the date/time based ranking.

Please help me understand the query. If the question isnt clear yet, do let me know I will mention my real time situation currently. 

Regards,
Girish Baliga


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

*ICT Salary Guide*

Just researching and found this....

http://au.hudson.com/Portals/AU/documents/ICT_Salary_Guide2012-ANZ.pdf

May be you guyz already know about it... but worth going through in detail :ranger:


----------



## 161965 (Apr 11, 2012)

REPOST


Hello Experts,

This query of mine, may sound a bit trivial , but please take your 2 mins to help me in clearing some doubts.

When we submit the EOI all of us must have got the eligibility with certain number of points mentioned against each visa subclass we had opted (eg: 189, 190, 489 etc).
Now each of them could show different points mentioned against them.
Say For subclass 189 if you were shown you have 60 points , For subclass190 you might have got 65 points and likewise 70 for 489 etc.

We all are aware about the occupation ceiling and the point based system which skill select uses to send us invitations by now. However, my query is if we are eligible for 189,190 and 489 simultaneously with 60,65 and 70 points respectively, how would the skill select decide which among the 3 these scores are to be used for issuing an invite?

Would it choose the subclass with maximum points (In the present case 489) or would it prioritize the invitation based on the priority of the subclasses. For eg 189 and 190 are of higher priority than 489 subclass.

Or would it just ignore the subclasses chosen and issue based on only the maximum points among all the scores along with the date/time based ranking.

Please help me understand the query. If the question isnt clear yet, do let me know I will mention my real time situation currently.

Regards,
Girish Baliga


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello rekha,
> 
> I have a question, if you can help out... What difference does ICT Major or ICT minor make to the point test ?
> 
> ...


Hi timus17,

Sorry for delayed response.

ICT major or minor does not make any difference to point test as DIAC only calculates points on the basis of +ve assessment results & years of experience.

There is not different point system for diff job codes, its only the +ve results + yrs of exp, say 261111 (ACS or RPL) + 8 yrs = 15 points.

hope this helps

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Aussie_Venkat said:


> Dear Rekha
> Thank you very much for the fast reply...Yes i have to apply for ACS...great news if they had extended the validity period for IELTS...But r u sure that B.E Degree from University Madras with Electrical & Electronics is a ICT Major?
> Venkat


Aussie_Venkat,

I am not sure about the ICT major, as I had to go thru RPL for my assessment.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*WA_SS applied*

Hi Guyz,

Finally I have applied to WA_SS :ranger:, hope the processing time is only 2-3 wks..

Rekha


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi timus17,
> 
> Sorry for delayed response.
> 
> ...



Thanks Rekha....

I understood your point... So on what basis DIAC recognizes that you have a bachelor's degree and you are eligible for bachelors degree points in point system ?

I have my ACS Letter which states that " My Bachelor of Engineering from XYZ completed in ABC has been assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with major in comuting"

Will this be enough to get points for bachelors degree in qualification section of point system ?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Girish Baliga said:


> REPOST
> 
> Hello Experts,
> 
> ...


Hi girish 

My understanding is that DIAC will decide a cut off marks for each visa subclass so if your points are falling under this cut off than they will send invite for that visa 

Let take example ,if they have decided to issue 189 for above 75 than invite will be issue to candidates who have 75 points 

I m confused as they have to decide cut off based on occupation also ,don't know how they will send the invite


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Rekha....
> 
> I understood your point... So on what basis DIAC recognizes that you have a bachelor's degree and you are eligible for bachelors degree points in point system ?
> 
> ...


yes ur understanding is correct, my understanding is on behalf of DIAC the assessing departments complete the verification of our academics and experience.
DIAC assigns points on the basis of the assessment results..

So in ur case u will get 15 points for ur degree and 5-10-15 (3-5-8 yrs exp)

Rekha


----------



## dreamaustralia (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am in dilemma.I applied for Vicotoria SS in June under Analyst Programmer and still waiting for the result.But now as per new rules I am eligible to apply for Independent visa.So please suggest do I wait for my SS result or should i send my EOI for independent visa.
Suppose i put my EOI under independent visa and before getting the invitation if I get my SS positive then ca i send new EOI for SS?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

*ACS applied....*

Finally I have submitted skill assessment to ACS.....hopefully everthg shud be fine... guyz wish me good luck ..

Next step is IELTS... 12th July.... :scared:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

deepuz said:


> finally i have submitted skill assessment to acs.....hopefully everthg shud be fine... Guyz wish me good luck ..
> 
> Next step is ielts... 12th july.... :scared:


all the best !!!! :d


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

dreamaustralia said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am in dilemma.I applied for Vicotoria SS in June under Analyst Programmer and still waiting for the result.But now as per new rules I am eligible to apply for Independent visa.So please suggest do I wait for my SS result or should i send my EOI for independent visa.
> Suppose i put my EOI under independent visa and before getting the invitation if I get my SS positive then ca i send new EOI for SS?
> ...


Hi Dreamaustralia,

Please submit your EOI immediately, if you have not yet.

EOI's best features are u can select multiple visa types as in choose 189, 190 and others too in one EOI, even if vic approves ur SS it will ask for EOI ID and inform DIAC reg ur approval directly and you wud receive an invite to apply for 190.

EOI can be updated any number of times, as and when ur situation changes.

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## dreamaustralia (Jul 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Dreamaustralia,
> 
> Please submit your EOI immediately, if you have not yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Rekha


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

*States opened for State sposnorship*

Hi Rekha,

Apart from SA, are there any other states which are open for state sponsorship?

Best Regards,
AG




Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I might need to go for Skill Select, although I have got my +ve ACS with 8+ yrs.
> 
> ...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Apart from SA, are there any other states which are open for state sponsorship?
> 
> ...


Same question. I have applied for VIC, and want to apply for NSW. But there is nothing mentioned on their site and they have old forms which are being updated. Not sure if i should go ahead and apply using old forms?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Apart from SA, are there any other states which are open for state sponsorship?
> 
> ...


Hi AG,

All the states participate in sponsorship and have their own SOL with specific criteria (ils and things like that). 

We need to individually apply to this sponsoring states, each state has its own processing timelines and some states charge fees for the same too.

whats ur job code ? maybe I can help u.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Same question. I have applied for VIC, and want to apply for NSW. But there is nothing mentioned on their site and they have old forms which are being updated. Not sure if i should go ahead and apply using old forms?


If they are accepting then go ahead and submit ur application. I have done same with WA .


Rekha


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> If they are accepting then go ahead and submit ur application. I have done same with WA .
> 
> 
> Rekha


Ok. I guess i will go ahead and apply. Also i have another question regarding the fees for NSW SS. How to pay this fees? Through dd, or money order or some other method. We have to send it alongwith the documents. So i am confused as to what payment mode should i choose?


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

There is some confusion. Appreciate if you can clear it. My SOL is ICT Business Analyst(261111) and I currently have 55 points. If I get a state sponsorship, I wil get 60 points.

I have already submitted EOI and selected 'ANY' while choosing the state since the description there says 'if I choose ANY your application will be viewed by all the states', if you choose a particular state, then your application will be viewed by that sate only'.

In this case, will I get a notification from that particular state after they view my EOI? Do I still have to apply for each state I am interested in OR just leave in the 'ANY' status in EOI? - This is my biggest DOUBT.

The reason for asking is in SA website, it clearly says that I need to choose SA and then give the EOI number to them.

Thanks in advance,
AG





Rekha Raman said:


> Hi AG,
> 
> All the states participate in sponsorship and have their own SOL with specific criteria (ils and things like that).
> 
> ...


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

Friends can someone plz tell me whether i am eligible for SA state sponsership

Age -	30
Education - 15(UG)
Experiance 6 yrs - 10
IELTS(6) - 0
Skill Assessment +ve as Analyst Programmer - 261311

I had already applied for 489 for perth
(10 pts from relative who is living in Western Australia sponsorship)


Now can i apply for SA under 190
If i got state sponsership (5pts)	- 60


Considering SA has provided, will it affect the existing 489 EOI?????


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> There is some confusion. Appreciate if you can clear it. My SOL is ICT Business Analyst(261111) and I currently have 55 points. If I get a state sponsorship, I wil get 60 points.
> 
> ...


Hi AG,

Pls read my comments to ur queries, this is all too new to all of us and we are still experimenting. I have shared my understanding hope it will help 

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Ok. I guess i will go ahead and apply. Also i have another question regarding the fees for NSW SS. How to pay this fees? Through dd, or money order or some other method. We have to send it alongwith the documents. So i am confused as to what payment mode should i choose?


too be honest I didnt do much research on NSW, as they need 7 in ils for my job code . I have banned that state from my list 

:focus:

They might have clearly stated the mode of payment on their site, pls read thru checklist or FAQ on their site, u will get ur clarification.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rase2rase said:


> Friends can someone plz tell me whether i am eligible for SA state sponsership
> 
> Age -	30
> Education - 15(UG)
> ...


As you have already applied to 489 Perth, I am not sure if changing State preference to SA would be wise on the EOI u might have shared to WA :confused2:.

I suggest you hold on for a week, as WA has updated their sites stating they have finalized the SS criteria and will soon publish the timelines. WA is the only state which has been updating their sys fastest compared to others.

Hope this helps

Rekha


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks and by the way i was sponsored by relative living in WA not the state sponsorship. In this case whether my profession not need to be available in the WA state sponsor list. Correct me if i am wrong??





Rekha Raman said:


> As you have already applied to 489 Perth, I am not sure if changing State preference to SA would be wise on the EOI u might have shared to WA :confused2:.
> 
> I suggest you hold on for a week, as WA has updated their sites stating they have finalized the SS criteria and will soon publish the timelines. WA is the only state which has been updating their sys fastest compared to others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rase2rase said:


> Thanks and by the way i was sponsored by relative living in WA not the state sponsorship. In this case whether my profession not need to be available in the WA state sponsor list. Correct me if i am wrong??


whats ur job code ? 

As per my understanding relative & state sponsorship almost have similar criterias for approvals.. correct me if I am wrng. However if ur job code is in WASOL then ur application will fall under priority group 3 and process will be fast :ranger:, if not then it will go in priority group 5 and its a big black hole without much hope to make it out . I have recently read a post where they posted job code not avlbl in WASOL, relative sponsored and lying in their pool from 2008 without any progress.

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

Analyst Programmer - ANZSCO CODE 261311 (Subclass 489) 

I dont think i m falling under priority group 5 
I think i m in PG 4


as per this 
Client Service Charter


Right ????? 





Rekha Raman said:


> whats ur job code ?
> 
> As per my understanding relative & state sponsorship almost have similar criterias for approvals.. correct me if I am wrng. However if ur job code is in WASOL then ur application will fall under priority group 3 and process will be fast :ranger:, if not then it will go in priority group 5 and its a big black hole without much hope to make it out . I have recently read a post where they posted job code not avlbl in WASOL, relative sponsored and lying in their pool from 2008 without any progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rase2rase said:


> Analyst Programmer - ANZSCO CODE 261311 (Subclass 489)
> 
> I dont think i m falling under priority group 5
> I think i m in PG 4
> ...


yup in that case hold on for 1-2 wks for WA guyz to start processing.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> too be honest I didnt do much research on NSW, as they need 7 in ils for my job code . I have banned that state from my list
> 
> :focus:
> 
> ...


.. Thanks for you reply, i am going to submit NSW SS documents today.. Just leaving from office to get a AUD 300 DD from bank and then send them my documents. Wish me luck.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

prgopala said:


> .. Thanks for you reply, i am going to submit NSW SS documents today.. Just leaving from office to get a AUD 300 DD from bank and then send them my documents. Wish me luck.


Wish you all the LUCK !!! :thumb:


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

All the very best dude............. 




prgopala said:


> .. Thanks for you reply, i am going to submit NSW SS documents today.. Just leaving from office to get a AUD 300 DD from bank and then send them my documents. Wish me luck.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Best of luck


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

prgopala said:


> .. Thanks for you reply, i am going to submit NSW SS documents today.. Just leaving from office to get a AUD 300 DD from bank and then send them my documents. Wish me luck.


All the best buddy. hopefully you will get the SS from NSW and they are now sending invites too.... to the people who have got SS after July 1...:ranger:


----------



## MrIndia (Jul 13, 2012)

Dear All,
I am new to this forum and i have a question.
I want to apply for ANZSCO ICT Trainer but could not see this profession in any state list.
Peasw suggest as if i can file my case or not.
If yes then under which category and under which state?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

MrIndia said:


> Dear All,
> I am new to this forum and i have a question.
> I want to apply for ANZSCO but could not see this profession in any state list.ICT Trainer
> Peasw suggest as if i can file my case or not.
> If yes then under which category and under which state?


If you do not find ICT Trainer in any of the list, I suggest you to go for another ANZSCO code which has similar job role.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello Everybody,
This query is about the Occupation Ceilings listed out by SkillSelect under the Reports Tab. The ceilings have been mentioned for only about 300 odd occupations, as against more than 500 occupations in CSOL Sch 1 + 2. Obviously, ceilings have not been given individually for all the occupations. So how to figure this out. Senior Members any comments on this please.

Cheers!


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi! Anybody obtained SS before 1st July, submitted EOI and already received invitation from DIAC?


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

I dont think they had given a clear picture abt occupation ceiling and how its going to be used. After august only we may be able to understand how it works...
Even i do have lots of doubts abt occupation ceilings.... 





destinationaustralia said:


> Hello Everybody,
> This query is about the Occupation Ceilings listed out by SkillSelect under the Reports Tab. The ceilings have been mentioned for only about 300 odd occupations, as against more than 500 occupations in CSOL Sch 1 + 2. Obviously, ceilings have not been given individually for all the occupations. So how to figure this out. Senior Members any comments on this please.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

prgopala said:


> .. Thanks for you reply, i am going to submit NSW SS documents today.. Just leaving from office to get a AUD 300 DD from bank and then send them my documents. Wish me luck.


Hi brother,

Is there ICT business analyst 261111 in the occupation list? I don't see :-(

Regards
Sahrear


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

yes it is in the Skilled Occupation List (SOL): Schedule 1 . Are you asking abt any specific state?????????



Sahrear said:


> Hi brother,
> 
> Is there ICT business analyst 261111 in the occupation list? I don't see :-(
> 
> ...


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> Hi! Anybody obtained SS before 1st July, submitted EOI and already received invitation from DIAC?


Hi!

Yes, there are few people on this forum who got invitations. Details in the thread Got Invitation to apply for 190 through skillselect! anybody else too?

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes, there are few people on this forum who got invitations. Details in the thread Got Invitation to apply for 190 through skillselect! anybody else too?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your info, even I have Vic SS, I'm yet to receive invitation from DIAC, I have only 60 points, may be this is the reason.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rase2rase said:


> yes it is in the Skilled Occupation List (SOL): Schedule 1 . Are you asking abt any specific state?????????


Yes. I'm asking about NSW SS, as they are receiving application under 190 now but 261111 is not there. However they said their updated occupation list will be published shortly.


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

Your right ,you need t o wait for some more time for NSW state nomination list. 
Instead of waiting for single state why dont you apply for other state nomination.
You ll get chance in other states tooo..

Queensland (No nomination for ICT occupations in both 489 & 190 Visa)
NSW state sponsorship for 2012 not released yet
ACT state sponsorship for 2012 not released yet
NT state sponsorship for 2012 not released yet(But Business Analyst is available as per 2011 list)

Victoria has ICT Business Analyst available as per their 2012 State nomination list.
SA has ICT Business Analyst available as per their 2012 State nomination list.
WA has ICT Business Analyst available as per their 2012 State nomination list.



Sahrear said:


> Yes. I'm asking about NSW SS, as they are receiving application under 190 now but 261111 is not there. However they said their updated occupation list will be published shortly.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

rase2rase said:


> Your right ,you need t o wait for some more time for NSW state nomination list.
> Instead of waiting for single state why dont you apply for other state nomination.
> You ll get chance in other states tooo..
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your detail response brother.

I have applied for Victoria already. However for SA it's required to select SA only in my EOI - that I don't want to do. It seems only SA wants this. 

For WA, I didn't apply yet. But planing to apply within today or tomorrow.

For other states I will wait till the updated occupation list is released.

Thanks again.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Can some one please help me with the email contact of DIAC office who would be able to help me with queries related to Skill Select and the Points system.

I have a positive assessment from ACS but my most pertinent experience related the ANZCO code I got assessed for was not considered due to missing documentation.

I am confused whether to get it rectified through ACS or leave it as is and go ahead with SkillSelect as long as DIAC is not going to do a reassessment of my work experience and raise flags after I file for my EOI.

Thought of getting clarity on this before going ahead with Skill Select. Help please !


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Can some one please help me with the email contact of DIAC office who would be able to help me with queries related to Skill Select and the Points system.

I have a positive assessment from ACS but my most pertinent experience related the ANZCO code I got assessed for was not considered due to missing documentation.

I am confused whether to get it rectified through ACS or leave it as is and go ahead with SkillSelect as long as DIAC is not going to do a reassessment of my work experience and raise flags after I file for my EOI.

Thought of getting clarity on this before going ahead with Skill Select. Help please !


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Basic questions :

1.
Where on the DIAC website will I be able to look for State specific SOL for visas under the 190 subclass ?
Looked on the site below, there is a _Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (Schedule 1 and Schedule 2)_ but I do not see any state specific codes listed

Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

Looking for which of the states have ICT Business Analyst ANZCO 261111 available on their SOLs.

2.
Can some one also share details on the fee related to filing visas for individual states and how they stack up against a generic 189 sub class ?

Appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

andiamo said:


> Basic questions :
> 
> 1.
> Where on the DIAC website will I be able to look for State specific SOL for visas under the 190 subclass ?
> ...


1. You need to check each state's website to see if your skill code is on their required SOL. You can check the below link for the state's websites:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...126-state-sponsorship-website-links-post.html

2. I think except Victoria & South Australia all other states charge a fee for State Sponsorship. Please check each state's website for more details.

All the best!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Basic questions :
> 
> 1.
> Where on the DIAC website will I be able to look for State specific SOL for visas under the 190 subclass ?
> ...


Hi andiamo

Not sure if DIAC anws any queries, but I have given anws to your queries above in blue.

hope it helps,

Rekha


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> 1. You need to check each state's website to see if your skill code is on their required SOL. You can check the below link for the state's websites:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...126-state-sponsorship-website-links-post.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Cool Snake


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi andiamo
> 
> Not sure if DIAC anws any queries, but I have given anws to your queries above in blue.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rekha, for your inputs and I believe the dollar fee you quoted for State sponsorships is a separate fee over and above the usual fee for the 190 subclass visa correct ?

Also are there specific advantages of going for the 190 subclass instead of the generic 189 sub class ? 
Is it that processing times are quicker, chances of getting an invite are more may be ? Please advise.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks a ton for answering my queries Rekha. I am just exploring the option to see in which states I can apply for BA. Any idea on this?

To my knowledge, I have seen SA and WA where they ask for BA SOL. Any other states apart from these which are open for BA?

Best Regards,
AG




Rekha Raman said:


> Hi AG,
> 
> Pls read my comments to ur queries, this is all too new to all of us and we are still experimenting. I have shared my understanding hope it will help
> 
> Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

agandi said:


> Thanks a ton for answering my queries Rekha. I am just exploring the option to see in which states I can apply for BA. Any idea on this?
> 
> To my knowledge, I have seen SA and WA where they ask for BA SOL. Any other states apart from these which are open for BA?
> 
> ...


As ICT BA is in SOL-1, pretty much all the states had in their SOL prior to Jul 1st.
However currently only WA, SA, VIC, SA and ACT have confirmed their 190 criterias with SOLs. 

we have to wait for one more wk maybe before all the states confirm.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks Rekha, for your inputs and I believe the dollar fee you quoted for State sponsorships is a separate fee over and above the usual fee for the 190 subclass visa correct ?
> 
> Also are there specific advantages of going for the 190 subclass instead of the generic 189 sub class ?
> Is it that processing times are quicker, chances of getting an invite are more may be ? Please advise.


fees I mentioned is over and above 190 fees, these are charges towards processing of ur application for SS.

Benefits u quoted above are true, flip of it is you are morally bound to live n work in the sponsored state under any circumstances.

Rekha


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> fees I mentioned is over and above 190 fees, these are charges towards processing of ur application for SS.
> 
> Benefits u quoted above are true, flip of it is you are morally bound to live n work in the sponsored state under any circumstances.
> 
> Rekha



Thanks Rekha, on the above note do you any fair assessment on how quicker would it be possible to get a SS 190 subclass as compared to the traditional 189 ?

I remember having read somewhere that the 189 might take upto 18 months for processing, not sure how true it is though.

Thanks


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks Rekha, on the above note do you any fair assessment on how quicker would it be possible to get a SS 190 subclass as compared to the traditional 189 ?
> 
> I remember having read somewhere that the 189 might take upto 18 months for processing, not sure how true it is though.
> 
> Thanks



curently its all ambigous and we will get a clear picture only after first round of invites are issued, which according to them should be in august..

so by august end we will have anws to many of our qns.

Rekha


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks Rekha, on the above note do you any fair assessment on how quicker would it be possible to get a SS 190 subclass as compared to the traditional 189 ?
> 
> I remember having read somewhere that the 189 might take upto 18 months for processing, not sure how true it is though.
> 
> Thanks


You should go ahead and see the priority processing.... it is 6 months now... what they quoted on there site.... for both 189 as well as 190 visa.... 

But in 189 you will get invite....... only then when the skill select will make ranking of the applications.... and will send the invite on designated day....

But in 190 when your SS will be approved... same time you will get invite from state to file visa....:clap2:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> You should go ahead and see the priority processing.... it is 6 months now... what they quoted on there site.... for both 189 as well as 190 visa....
> 
> But in 189 you will get invite....... only then when the skill select will make ranking of the applications.... and will send the invite on designated day....
> 
> But in 190 when your SS will be approved... same time you will get invite from state to file visa....:clap2:


yes correct but a small correction, SS will send an email inviting u to apply at the same time u wud also recieve an email from DIAC with an invite and a date when u can apply, which is same as everyone applying for next month.

Rekha


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> yes correct but a small correction, SS will send an email inviting u to apply at the same time u wud also recieve an email from DIAC with an invite and a date when u can apply, which is same as everyone applying for next month.
> 
> Rekha


Yup same time you will receive your SS at the same time you will get invite from Shill select lodge visa....

But till 11 August 190 visa can't be applied...DIAC's system is down......


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> yes correct but a small correction, SS will send an email inviting u to apply at the same time u wud also recieve an email from DIAC with an invite and a date when u can apply, which is same as everyone applying for next month.
> 
> Rekha


Rekha / Mahajan,

Am a little confused here.... For 189 subclass ,6 months you mean is the time needed to get an invite from the time we complete the EOI ?
Also I am more concerned on what would be the average processing time from the time we file the 189 visa application

And what would that be for the 190 sub class ?... time need for State Sponsorships to arrive and average times for the visas to be granted after lodging the application ?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Rekha / Mahajan,
> 
> Am a little confused here.... For 189 subclass ,6 months you mean is the time needed to get an invite from the time we complete the EOI ?
> Also I am more concerned on what would be the average processing time from the time we file the 189 visa application
> ...


Hi!

The overall process is something like that:

1. After EOI lodgement you need to be invited in SkillSelect. 

1.1. For 189th visa you might be invited during diac's invitation rounds (will be held periodically, say, monthly). Subject to occupation ceilings (published on SkillSelect site in reports tab).

1.2. For 190th visa you'be invited after your SS will be approved. Subject to occupation ceilings.

2. After invitation you'll have 2 months for visa lodgement.

3. After visa lodgement you'll wait for case officer allocation. Estimated allocation times are published here Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications.

4. After that you'll wait for your application being processed. Processing times are published here - Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times. However, real processing time depends on many factors - nationality, case complexity and etc. You might make your opinion on processing timelines for 175 and 176 visas investigating this forum.

That's all. Hope it helps.

Regards,
Kostya

P.S. One more thing. The decision to invite or not for 189th visa is based on points you have and date you lodged your EOI. For each occupation group a minimum threshhold will be fixed for each round. Everyone who exeeds this threshhold will get invitation. 

From people having points count equal this threshhold will be invited some having earlier application date.

Check DIAC's MigrationBlog and SkillSelect site - there's loads of info about topics just discussed.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> The overall process is something like that:
> 
> ...


So from above we can determine that 190 is the quickest when you do not have Regional or Employee sponsor...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Rekha / Mahajan,
> 
> Am a little confused here.... For 189 subclass ,6 months you mean is the time needed to get an invite from the time we complete the EOI ?
> Also I am more concerned on what would be the average processing time from the time we file the 189 visa application
> ...


Visa processing time for the categories 189 is 12 months and 190 is 6 months... getting an invite might take time up to 2 years... till the validity of EOI....

So when you log 189 or 190... it would take around or may be less than 6 months to one year to get visa.....:ranger:


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*IELTS and EOI*

Can someone please help with details on IELTS procedures and score requirements for filing an EOI through Skill Select.

Going through the DIAC website realized it is needed to have an IELTS score ready before creating an EOI.

Advise please


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Can someone please help with details on IELTS procedures and score requirements for filing an EOI through Skill Select.
> 
> Going through the DIAC website realized it is needed to have an IELTS score ready before creating an EOI.
> 
> Advise please


Minimum 7 in each modules of IELTS for 189.... for 190 and 489 it depends on a state's requirement.... Some states like NSW and VIC want 7 each... some some it can be less than seven... you need to check it for your profession/occupation:ranger: in the list...


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Minimum 7 in each modules of IELTS for 189.... for 190 and 489 it depends on a state's requirement.... Some states like NSW and VIC want 7 each... some some it can be less than seven... you need to check it for your profession/occupation:ranger: in the list...


Not quite right.

You have to take IELTS if you are not holding a passport from Canada, New Zealand, the Republic of Ireland, the United Kingdom or the United States of America.

Minimum to be eligible for 189/190 visa for primary applicant is 6 in each band (however you claim 0 points in this case). Additional requirements may come from states if you choose 190 visa.

For 7 in each band you get 10 points.
For 8 in each band you get 20 points.

Details: English language ability

Regards, 
Kostya


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

Thanks again! 

1. Currently, I have chosen 'ANY' in the EOI and have a EOI number. If I want to apply for a particular state say, for WA, can I still go ahead with 'ANY' option and still and apply on the WA website for SS?

2. Also, can I apply for more than one state for SS in the states respective websites, again keeping 'ANY' in the EOI?

Best Regards,
AG




Rekha Raman said:


> As ICT BA is in SOL-1, pretty much all the states had in their SOL prior to Jul 1st.
> However currently only WA, SA, VIC, SA and ACT have confirmed their 190 criterias with SOLs.
> 
> we have to wait for one more wk maybe before all the states confirm.
> ...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ...


yes you can.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Bangalg,
> 
> I am trying to understand, how does delisting of ur job code from SOL after Jun effect ur already applied 175 ? as when u applied it was there and u have rcvd an ack for your application rite... then it will be processed based on the 2011 Jun list.. isn't :confused2:
> 
> Rekha


Hello Everyone,
with the New skill select I guess 175 is replaced by 189. My occupation is in the CSOL 261314. I am about to start the Application now. My IELTS is on Aug4 and i am about to apply for skill Assessment. Does having a State Sponsorship add any weightage?? Also with this EOI format how many months after EOI will be get an Invitation?? Any tentative Time frame..


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Currently im eligible to apply for subclass 476 and 189 !! As you all know 476 is quicker than 189. But now I'm in a dilemma which visa to apply since they have reduced the process time for 189 which is 12 months compared to previously 18 months.Whats your say on this ??
If I apply for 476 and go to Australia under which subclass will I be applying my PR and whats the advantage of it??
Or else should I apply for 189 it self ?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks,

Need quick help on a query I have related to filing an EOI.

Is it required to submit Assessment reports (says ACS report) while filing an EOI ? If yes, does Skill Select allow the report be updated at a later time ?

I am asking this because I am planning to get my ACS report rectified and in the mean time want to get into the pool through the EOI and to wait till my report is corrected.

Can guys who have already filed an EOI help me with this or possibly direct me to Skill Select site where I can find info on this please ?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> 
> Need quick help on a query I have related to filing an EOI.
> 
> ...


You can update your EOI n number of times... Till the time you get invite from Skill select.... So you can do so n it is mentioned on their page too........:ranger:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> You can update your EOI n number of times... Till the time you get invite from Skill select.... So you can do so n it is mentioned on their page too........:ranger:


yes I agree, go ahead and submit ur EOI with ur current ACS you can always update it once u get the new ACS report.

Rekha


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> yes I agree, go ahead and submit ur EOI with ur current ACS you can always update it once u get the new ACS report.
> 
> Rekha



Thanks Rekha / Mahajan,

Also I am yet to take my IELTS. 
Would you guys recommend filing the EOI and update later once I get my IELTS scores and receive my corrected report from ACS ?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks Rekha / Mahajan,
> 
> Also I am yet to take my IELTS.
> Would you guys recommend filing the EOI and update later once I get my IELTS scores and receive my corrected report from ACS ?


you need ils to submit EOI , not sure if the application will let you go forward in case u leave it blank. Nevertheless I suggest u try submitting and application with ils field blank.

Rekha


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> you need ils to submit EOI , not sure if the application will let you go forward in case u leave it blank. Nevertheless I suggest u try submitting and application with ils field blank.
> 
> Rekha


Thanks Rekha, will take a look at it today and do what ever I can.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> you need ils to submit EOI , not sure if the application will let you go forward in case u leave it blank. Nevertheless I suggest u try submitting and application with ils field blank.
> 
> Rekha



Here's the answer !

_Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?
No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI.
_

_If you are submitting an EOI for a points based visa, you must have completed an English language test, skills assessment or job ready program (if applicable) before you submit a complete EOI.

You do not need to attach documents to your EOI. However, you must enter accurate information in your EOI that matches the information on the supporting documents._


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

andiamo said:


> ...... in the mean time want to get into the pool through the EOI





andiamo said:


> If you are submitting an EOI for a points based visa, you must have completed .......before you submit a complete EOI.


Its obvious to you also now that submission of Incomplete/Inaccurate EOI is not at all recommended.

However you can create an EOI & get your EOI number (without submitting it). EOI completion takes around 10-12 screens. You can play around till last 2 screens. You may save the data filled & continue from that point later. This helps to have a first hand preview & get familiar with the EOI fields ahead of time. Once you get all the data like ACS, IELTS etc update them & then only submit. Saved & not submitted will not impact you adversely. Nor it will give you any visibility/priority till submitted.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks,

Going for a rectification of my ACS report and need your help please !

Had produced a SELF Statutory Decln for my current work experience which was not considered by ACS during assessment.

Launching a Review and Revalidation with the following additional documents :

1. A Statutory Declaration counter signed / authorized by my senior colleague on standard Stamp Paper.

2. An organisation chart signed by your colleague’s immediate supervisor.


Please advise on anything more that is required to this effect I am missing out here !

Appreciate your support.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*Help on ACS Review*

Folks,

Going for a rectification of my ACS report and need your help please !

Had produced a SELF Statutory Decln for my current work experience which was not considered by ACS during assessment.

Launching a Review and Revalidation with the following additional documents :

1. A Statutory Declaration counter signed / authorized by my senior colleague on standard Stamp Paper.

2. An organisation chart signed by your colleague’s immediate supervisor.


Please advise on anything more that is required to this effect I am missing out here !

Appreciate your support.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> 
> Going for a rectification of my ACS report and need your help please !
> 
> ...



+ attach one business card of the colleague who signed the declaration form..
( it should have company name, address, his designation, phone numbers and email address)

thats all i can think of.., but wait for other expats suggestions as well..


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

deepuz said:


> + attach one business card of the colleague who signed the declaration form..
> ( it should have company name, address, his designation, phone numbers and email address)
> 
> thats all i can think of.., but wait for other expats suggestions as well..



Thanks Deepuz !

Also just confirming if a 50 /= Stamp Paper duty will do. 
Sounds naive but do not want to take any chances :confused2:


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks Deepuz !
> 
> Also just confirming if a 50 /= Stamp Paper duty will do.
> Sounds naive but do not want to take any chances :confused2:



Any stamp paper from Rs.10 denomination onwards will suffice..


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Any stamp paper from Rs.10 denomination onwards will suffice..



One last clarification :

Here is what ACS asked for when I raised a Review / Revalidation request :

1. A Statutory Declaration from a work colleague must be at a supervisory level describing the nature of the relationship with the applicant

2. An organisation chart signed by your colleague’s immediate supervisor must be included.

The Statutory Declaration – must include 
Name and Position of your direct superior and a contact number for them


I am a little confused about the above requirement in RED.

The Statutory declaration is being undersigned by my work colleague and the Org Chart by our immediate manager.

Not sure what is expected for _*Name and Position of your direct superior*_ on the Stat declaration. 
Should it be of my colleague or my manager.

Logically presume it has to be my colleague's since he is the one signing on the Stat Declaration, wanted to take your opinions though.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

andiamo said:


> One last clarification :
> 
> Here is what ACS asked for when I raised a Review / Revalidation request :
> 
> ...


Sorry friend i do not exact response, however if I were you I would Include both yours and yours colleague's Supervisor Name designation and Contact Number to be on safer side. If the superior is same for u and ur colleague please mention to ACS.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi,

Please don't mind me following this thread.

This statement from your past company, should that be on a paper with company letterhead?

Thanks


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Sorry friend i do not exact response, however if I were you I would Include both yours and yours colleague's Supervisor Name designation and Contact Number to be on safer side. If the superior is same for u and ur colleague please mention to ACS.



Yes, it is the same supervisor indeed. The Org chart has it and I have got it signed by my manager. 

Only concerned if I need to include manager's details as well on the Stat Declaration :confused2:


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Yes, it is the same supervisor indeed. The Org chart has it and I have got it signed by my manager.
> 
> Only concerned if I need to include manager's details as well on the Stat Declaration :confused2:


yes all the contact details should be included in the stat declaration.. If he has a Business card you can scan it and attach as well for extra evidence.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*IELTS and points mandate*

Folks,

Stuck in a spot with my EOI and points requirements for 190 subclass.

Need a good 8 average on my IELTS to have sufficient buffer of additional 10 points (over the minimum 60) to be ranked higher for an invite.

Not sure how achievable this is considering that I have not yet started preparing for my exams yet and targeting Aug 4 

How many days of decent prep are required before we take up the exam and how difficult is it to meet the 8 average band. 

Please advise guys.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> 
> Stuck in a spot with my EOI and points requirements for 190 subclass.
> 
> ...


I can share some links for preparing for il's 

ALL THE BEST !!


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> 
> Stuck in a spot with my EOI and points requirements for 190 subclass.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please take a look at Ielts-blog.com as I found it really helpful for my preparation. If you subscribe they will send you the exam topics globally taking place everyday but mostly writing and speaking part. This will give you an idea that what kind of topic and pattern you should practice for writing and speaking.

Hope this helps!

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I can share some links for preparing for il's
> 
> ALL THE BEST !!



Thanks Rekha


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please take a look at Ielts-blog.com as I found it really helpful for my preparation. If you subscribe they will send you the exam topics globally taking place everyday but mostly writing and speaking part. This will give you an idea that what kind of topic and pattern you should practice for writing and speaking.
> 
> ...



Thanks Sahrear !


----------



## pooja.malhotra99 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Visa filing after 1st july*

Has anyone started the process after 1st july.

Please share what all need to be done. I have to start the process.


----------



## pooja.malhotra99 (Jul 21, 2012)

If someone has recently started the Australian immigration process after 1st July.......Please suggest the process followed...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

IELTS - Academic or General Training?

Folks, I know the answer is obvious but making double sure to be on the safer side.

Planning to book my dates today and wanted to confirm it is the General Training format we need to register for.

Thanks


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

pooja.malhotra99 said:


> If someone has recently started the Australian immigration process after 1st July.......Please suggest the process followed...


Go through the last post on this page :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...12902-skill-select_1st-jul-new-rules-36.html#


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*IELTS and EOI*



andiamo said:


> Here's the answer !
> 
> _Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?
> No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI.
> ...


Folks,

Advise needed on a couple of related things.

1. How long does it take for IELTS results to arrive from the date test is taken. Site says 13 days.. is this for the report sheet or do we need to wait this long even to know the score bands.

2. Some of you guys who have submitted EOI and yet to get an invite, can you please confirm if the system is allowing to change IELTS test scores.

Not sure how risky a proposition this is, but am thinking if it would let me get into the pool as soon as possible.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

andiamo said:


> IELTS - Academic or General Training?
> 
> Folks, I know the answer is obvious but making double sure to be on the safer side.
> 
> ...


General Training it is...


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> 
> Advise needed on a couple of related things.
> 
> ...


1. Yes the result is published on 13th day on web, and the couple of more days to recieve the result sheet to arrive as per your location

2. Before you get a invite you can edit anything, but after invite you cannot edit anything everything is frozen, has happennedwith me.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

auslover said:


> 1. Yes the result is published on 13th day on web, and the couple of more days to recieve the result sheet to arrive as per your location
> 
> 2. Before you get a invite you can edit anything, but after invite you cannot edit anything everything is frozen, has happennedwith me.


Oh... you got an invite? 190?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Oh... you got an invite? 190?


yup 190 with NSW SS


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

auslover said:


> yup 190 with NSW SS


ok..congrats buddy. 11 august it is then


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

prgopala said:


> ok..congrats buddy. 11 august it is then


yup buddy,

11 Aug is the date we all are waiting for


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

auslover said:


> yup buddy,
> 
> 11 Aug is the date we all are waiting for


Hope i get my NSW SS by then  All the best buddy.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Hope i get my NSW SS by then  All the best buddy.


when did u apply?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

auslover said:


> when did u apply?


 16th july


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

prgopala said:


> 16th july


i think you will get the invite directly along with positive SS as they are asking EOI in the new forms.

And also after 11 aug the portal will be up so, whenever you get the invite , you can apply that very time.

Best of luck for your SS man.

hope you give a good news soon.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

auslover said:


> i think you will get the invite directly along with positive SS as they are asking EOI in the new forms.
> 
> And also after 11 aug the portal will be up so, whenever you get the invite , you can apply that very time.
> 
> ...


Amen. Even i believe they will invite directly since i have sent them my EOI number in the new forms


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

[email protected] Good luck mate.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

NSW State Sponsorship - Have the SOL post Jul 1 for 190 subclass been published yet.

The link below has ICT SOL dated Sep 2011.

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Can someone please direct me to the updated list if available please ?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

andiamo said:


> NSW State Sponsorship - Have the SOL post Jul 1 for 190 subclass been published yet.
> 
> The link below has ICT SOL dated Sep 2011.
> 
> ...


This is the list that is applicable as per current date .
They don't update their list frequently like the others.
When ever they will update , that would be published here only.
They have said that they will update the list soon but who knows what does it mean by soon.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

pooja.malhotra99 said:


> If someone has recently started the Australian immigration process after 1st July.......Please suggest the process followed...


Are you from IT field..... if yes.....

First step... you have to get your profile.... means experience and education assessed from ACS.... 

you have appear for IELTS General module.... try achieve 7 band each... to claim for 10 points...

then file your EOI..... and if you have interest to go for particular state.... see if they have your profession in the list to be sponsored.... you can apply for SS....
:ranger:


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> too be honest I didnt do much research on NSW, as they need 7 in ils for my job code . I have banned that state from my list
> 
> :focus:
> 
> ...



Would you mind sharing the SOL link for NSW where you ANZCO 261111 is listed please ?

I only see the link below on their site which was updated Sep 2011 and do not find this job code here...

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

auslover said:


> This is the list that is applicable as per current date .
> They don't update their list frequently like the others.
> When ever they will update , that would be published here only.
> They have said that they will update the list soon but who knows what does it mean by soon.


Thanks Auslover. Just worried since I do not find my ANZCO listed here


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Would you mind sharing the SOL link for NSW where you ANZCO 261111 is listed please ?
> 
> I only see the link below on their site which was updated Sep 2011 and do not find this job code here...


261111 is not available at their sol at this moment. Sept 2011 is the most updated one. But they do mentioned in their site that they will publish the updated sol "shortly".


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks Auslover. Just worried since I do not find my ANZCO listed here


Hey,

Then i fear that this code is not present on their list.

You can wait for the update , else you can apply for other states.


----------



## pooja.malhotra99 (Jul 21, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Are you from IT field..... if yes.....
> 
> First step... you have to get your profile.... means experience and education assessed from ACS....
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I am from IT field. Are u from Delhi...If u dont mind can u plz share ur mobile number....I am little confused of whether to hire a consultant or not....


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

pooja.malhotra99 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am from IT field. Are u from Delhi...If u dont mind can u plz share ur mobile number....I am little confused of whether to hire a consultant or not....


Hi Pooja, 

plz dont hire a consultant... its simply waste of time...and they may misguide you too... you will get all the information from here...

let us know what you want to know to kick start the process...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

pooja.malhotra99 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am from IT field. Are u from Delhi...If u dont mind can u plz share ur mobile number....I am little confused of whether to hire a consultant or not....


I'm from Chandigarh..... you can PM me if you have any query.. if still there are more queries... you can call me.. will provide you my number...:ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

pooja.malhotra99 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am from IT field. Are u from Delhi...If u dont mind can u plz share ur mobile number....I am little confused of whether to hire a consultant or not....


You can mail me your query to nav.mahajanatgmail.com


----------



## pooja.malhotra99 (Jul 21, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I'm from Chandigarh..... you can PM me if you have any query.. if still there are more queries... you can call me.. will provide you my number...:ranger:


Thanks..Please do share ur number...I think I have lots of queries...So to start the proces ..I think if we can talk...and once intiated my process we can connect on forum....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Lost IELTS again, New Delhi 12th July


L 8.5, R 8.5, W6, S7 = O7.5


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

pooja.malhotra99 said:


> Thanks..Please do share ur number...I think I have lots of queries...So to start the proces ..I think if we can talk...and once intiated my process we can connect on forum....


my number is 9872636834...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

thewall said:


> Lost IELTS again, New Delhi 12th July
> 
> 
> L 8.5, R 8.5, W6, S7 = O7.5


Is the result out for 12th July


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

thewall said:


> Lost IELTS again, New Delhi 12th July
> 
> 
> L 8.5, R 8.5, W6, S7 = O7.5


Very sorry to hear to hear the results. Did you prepare seriously for the writing module or just did the test?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

thewall said:


> Lost IELTS again, New Delhi 12th July
> 
> 
> L 8.5, R 8.5, W6, S7 = O7.5


Sorry to hear that.... but where did you check your result for 12th July IELTS exam...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Sorry to hear that.... but where did you check your result for 12th July IELTS exam...


its provisional one, 

tomoro is scheduled final result is due - but i have no hope left


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

thewall said:


> its provisional one,
> 
> tomoro is scheduled final result is due - but i have no hope left


means.... have you seen somewhere... or what???? how can some1 check provisional result...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> means.... have you seen somewhere... or what???? how can some1 check provisional result...



Yes - its there in IELTS website, not final though. My test center is (IN855 IDP). Not sure wht to do now  I promised myself this is my Last try 

Did u try EOR, i see your marks similar as mine.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

thewall said:


> Yes - its there in IELTS website, not final though. My test center is (IN855 IDP). Not sure wht to do now  I promised myself this is my Last try
> 
> Did u try EOR, i see your marks similar as mine.


Where have you give your IELTS... one of my friends tried.. but there was no change in the results....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Where have you give your IELTS... one of my friends tried.. but there was no change in the results....



IDP - New Delhi, may be u r right, had it been 6.5 - I would be confident.

its so frustrating


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

thewall said:


> Lost IELTS again, New Delhi 12th July
> 
> 
> L 8.5, R 8.5, W6, S7 = O7.5


hard luck thewall  I know how it feels.. (losing it four times myself by .5 in W)

If u already have 55 points without ils, starting looking for states with you job code in their SOL and apply for SS, this way u wud get the required 60 + an guaranteed invite too..

ALL THE BEST !!

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> my number is 9872636834...


Hey guyz avoid sharing ur personal contact # on the open forum.. its very risky.

Advise you guyz to PM in case of sensitive data share.

Rekha


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> hard luck thewall  I know how it feels.. (losing it four times myself by .5 in W)
> 
> If u already have 55 points without ils, starting looking for states with you job code in their SOL and apply for SS, this way u wud get the required 60 + an guaranteed invite too..
> 
> ...



Yes - i have bare minimum with IELTS point 0  , 

*EOI ID 58xx*
189 - 60
190 - 65
489 - 70

But my occupation is at knife's edge, only 480


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

My IELTS result is out as well..

L- 6.5, R- 6, W-7.5, S- 6.5

so sad about reading results... now the only state I can apply is WA... 
will have to wait for skill assmt results....:ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

deepuz said:


> My IELTS result is out as well..
> 
> L- 6.5, R- 6, W-7.5, S- 6.5
> 
> ...


is it IDP or BC??????


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey guyz avoid sharing ur personal contact # on the open forum.. its very risky.
> 
> Advise you guyz to PM in case of sensitive data share.
> 
> Rekha


I agree... didn't want to..... but private was not allowed for that person...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> is it idp or bc??????



idp...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

deepuz said:


> My IELTS result is out as well..
> 
> L- 6.5, R- 6, W-7.5, S- 6.5
> 
> ...



I wish i had your Writing score 

L- 8.5, R- 8.5, *W-6*, S- 7


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds scary when u see ur IELTS result.

That makes me dun even dare to check my result next week.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

*EOI question on Education*

Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
*No*


Did i answer it right? I have equivalent Bachelor but overseas


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> EOI question on Education
> 
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
> No
> ...


yeah, that's correct. you can find more info by clicking "help" icon near the question.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

thewall said:


> *EOI question on Education*
> 
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
> *No*
> ...


yes your correct, NO if u have not studied @ Australia.

for your overseas EOI will by default calculate 15 pnts dont wori go ahead and submit.

Rekha


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

*SA SS spreadsheet*

Hi All,

I have made a Google spreadsheet for people applied SA SS after July 1..... See the link below:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0

Some of us have updated our status over here.... It will be a good place to see what's going around....


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

A startling piece of info I received by the IELTS staff at the British Council today.

Was told a lot of candidates are switching over to the Academic version of IELTS from General Training. 
Reason, DIAC/ Skill Select now expects Academic IELTS as a part of the visa process.

Can someone share the authenticity of this please ?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

andiamo said:


> A startling piece of info I received by the IELTS staff at the British Council today.
> 
> Was told a lot of candidates are switching over to the Academic version of IELTS from General Training.
> Reason, DIAC/ Skill Select now expects Academic IELTS as a part of the visa process.
> ...


Don't know where people get these false information from?

Here what is on DIAC ->http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf (Page 20)
************************
You need to ensure you are able to provide evidence of the level of your English language ability attained at time of invitation. IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. *Unless you are required to do otherwise by your assessing authority you only need to take the general training test.*
************************


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Probably due to skill assessment? Heard some profession require Academic IELTS


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Don't know where people get these false information from?
> 
> Here what is on DIAC ->http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf (Page 20)
> ************************
> ...



Well, that was my opinion too. Got quite a rude shock when I submitted my docs at the Brit Council


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Probably due to skill assessment? Heard some profession require Academic IELTS


Do you have a reference somewhere which talks about this please ?

And if I may know which professions are these please that require an Academic IELTS


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

Can you let me know what are the states which are open for ICT BA?

Also, wanted to know if WA is a good option for SS?

Appreciate a quick response.

Best Regards,
AG




Rekha Raman said:


> Hi AG,
> 
> Pls read my comments to ur queries, this is all too new to all of us and we are still experimenting. I have shared my understanding hope it will help
> 
> Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Can you let me know what are the states which are open for ICT BA?
> 
> ...


Angandi,

All most all the states have ICT BA with diff ils requirement though.

so if you have less then 7 in each ils module then, 

WA - 6 in each module of Ils + 55 points
SA - 6.5 in each module of Ils + 55 points
NT - 6 in each module of Ils + 55 points

WA is more advanced state comparted to SA and NT as Perth is the next best IT job destination after NWS and VIC.

Hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you for the quick response Rekha!

Initially, I wanted to apply for VIC and NSW but VIC is asking 7 in all for ils so that is out of my scope. NSW has a old list dated Sep 2011. Just now, I sent an email asking to NSW Immig dept when the list would be updated and if they would add ICT BA. Will update you after I get a response.

I am not sure if you have seen ACT. ACT is not asking all 7's but 7 in speaking and overall 7. Compared to WA and ACT which one would you rank better for IT?
Heard through a friend that getting a job in ACT might be difficult as they mostly ask for citizenship.

I even heard that Darwin(NT) is a remote place and not a good place for IT. Not sure how far it is true though.

I am keen on getting all the info for a particular state as we get locked for a period of two years.


Regards,
AG




Rekha Raman said:


> Angandi,
> 
> All most all the states have ICT BA with diff ils requirement though.
> 
> ...


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

Appreciate if you can rank these three states in preference for IT jobs:

WA, SA and ACT(Please give first, second and third)

Regards,
AG




Rekha Raman said:


> Angandi,
> 
> All most all the states have ICT BA with diff ils requirement though.
> 
> ...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

agandi said:


> Thank you for the quick response Rekha!
> 
> Initially, I wanted to apply for VIC and NSW but VIC is asking 7 in all for ils so that is out of my scope. NSW has a old list dated Sep 2011. Just now, I sent an email asking to NSW Immig dept when the list would be updated and if they would add ICT BA. Will update you after I get a response.
> 
> ...


Hey guys,

Am waiting on for the updated list from NSW as well. Will have to see how it pans out.

Would'nt it be interesting to note what happens if we have an EOI lodged while we wait for these State SOLs and happen to get an invite even before the SOL gets posted ?

Would that mean we will not be able to apply based on an updated SOL if we already have an invite. A little confused how it works :confused2:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Am waiting on for the updated list from NSW as well. Will have to see how it pans out.
> 
> ...


NSW list updates mostly once in a year.... last time it was updated was on Sept. 22........ so it might update around same time.... so you can wait till that time..... aur can apply for the current available code only....:ranger:


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

IELTS - Paper based or Online ?

Just realized that the test is Paper based but was under the impression that it is online all the while, atleast was hoping the Question papers would be on a comp.....

Have gotten used to Cntl + F while doing my reading passages 

Guys who have already taken the test - Share your experiences please


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

andiamo said:


> IELTS - Paper based or Online ?
> 
> Just realized that the test is Paper based but was under the impression that it is online all the while, atleast was hoping the Question papers would be on a comp.....
> 
> ...


Lol...even i had the same impression before taking the test. Ok here is how it is.
The test is divided into 4 parts to test your skills in each module of the language.

Listening (40 questions)- You would be listening to general conversations on your headphones and answer questions based on the conversations. The easiest of the lot.

Reading (40 questions) - You will have number of passages and questions based on those passages. You have to answer those questions. Quite straight forward except for tricky questions which will have answers like TRUE/FALSE/Not Given.

Writing - You will have to write a letter (personal/business/official/complaint) comprising of no less than 150 words and a essay comprising of no less than 250 words.

Speaking - This comprises of general conversation, speaking on a particular topic and then questions based on the topic.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

andiamo said:


> IELTS - Paper based or Online ?
> 
> Just realized that the test is Paper based but was under the impression that it is online all the while, atleast was hoping the Question papers would be on a comp.....
> 
> ...


I would advise you not to 'over think' the listening module, simply listen


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> I would advise you not to 'over think' the listening module, simply listen


What required the most is concentration... if you have that... IELTS is a nothing for you..... What a person need to evaluate is Writing..... That is a task need to be taken care by precise accuracy......


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

Had a question. If we apply for two states and get SS from both of them and get an invite to apply, can we ignore one state's invitation and apply for the other one? 

Will it create a problem with DIAC?

Best Regards,
AG



Rekha Raman said:


> Angandi,
> 
> All most all the states have ICT BA with diff ils requirement though.
> 
> ...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Had a question. If we apply for two states and get SS from both of them and get an invite to apply, can we ignore one state's invitation and apply for the other one?
> 
> ...


Not really...... If you will be fortunate enough to get SS from 2 states... and invite for both the states from DIAC.... then u can apply visa for one and other will automatically cancelled for you......

Good Luck..


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks a Lot Mahajan. I am planning to apply both for WA and ACT though my first preference is for WA.

Heard that majority of the jobs in ACT are from Govt Orgn since ACT is the capital of AUS and they ask for Citizenship. Not sure, how far it is true though.

Both of these are not free though 

Since you said if I am lucky, and get a SS from both the states, I can apply for one state, have to see how it works out with DIAC.



nav.mahajan said:


> Not really...... If you will be fortunate enough to get SS from 2 states... and invite for both the states from DIAC.... then u can apply visa for one and other will automatically cancelled for you......
> 
> Good Luck..


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

agandi said:


> Thanks a Lot Mahajan. I am planning to apply both for WA and ACT though my first preference is for WA.
> 
> Heard that majority of the jobs in ACT are from Govt Orgn since ACT is the capital of AUS and they ask for Citizenship. Not sure, how far it is true though.
> 
> ...


Sure buddy.... you can apply for both the states.... them which ever state gives you SS.... then you can think for the applying for residency for that state...... do remember invite is valid for 2 months only....


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Don't know where people get these false information from?
> 
> Here what is on DIAC ->http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf (Page 20)
> ************************
> ...



Seeking a quick clarification folks.

Are points awarded on IELTS proficiency based on scores in each band or are they average scores.

SkillSelect descibes as follows :

An IELTS Test Report Form (TRF) Number to show you have a band score of at least 7 on each of the four components of speaking, reading, listening and writing

What then is the use of calculating Average scores and reporting them on the grade sheet ?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Seeking a quick clarification folks.
> 
> Are points awarded on IELTS proficiency based on scores in each band or are they average scores.
> 
> ...



U will get point for your lowest scoring section.
eg, my Score is 8.5, 8.5, 6, 7 O=7.5 but i will get 0 point for scoring 6 in one of the section 

A bit unfair - isnt it. I wish they change it to Overall someday, since Point awarded for IELTS is in BIG steps of 10


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

thewall said:


> U will get point for your lowest scoring section.
> eg, my Score is 8.5, 8.5, 6, 7 O=7.5 but i will get 0 point for scoring 6 in one of the section
> 
> A bit unfair - isnt it. I wish they change it to Overall someday, since Point awarded for IELTS is in BIG steps of 10


That's atrocious. 
Don't see a mention of this approach to allocate points anywhere on the Skill Select site though


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

andiamo said:


> That's atrocious.
> Don't see a mention of this approach to allocate points anywhere on the Skill Select site though



U will see it - when u fill in EOI. After submission it will give u your point score

It says Applicants IELTS score eg 6 in my case (  = Min of all section, even if my overall is 7.5)


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

andiamo said:


> That's atrocious.
> Don't see a mention of this approach to allocate points anywhere on the Skill Select site though


Well it was always that way. Even before Skillselect DIAC used to give points only if you have 7 in each or 8 in each band.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Do you have a reference somewhere which talks about this please ?
> 
> And if I may know which professions are these please that require an Academic IELTS


Hi,

I am using agency service, with a registered agent (not representative of a reg agent). 

Just met him again last nite for an IELTS briefing (part of his agency service, it's how to prepare for IELTS exam. He was an English Teacher in Sg Brit Council). And he mentioned, there are somewhere in the Authority guides of some profession that require AC IELTS, and has to score pretty high. Some of them are Teachers, Accountants, Medical Professional.

Hope it helps


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am using agency service, with a registered agent (not representative of a reg agent).
> 
> ...


Can you share the link to the guide / reference please.... just to be sure they don't spring up surprises saying Academic IELTS is needed for IT roles


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Can you share the link to the guide / reference please.... just to be sure they don't spring up surprises saying Academic IELTS is needed for IT roles


I am online using my mobile, very hard to link to this and that. 

However, you may go to DIAC page, find the SOL, in that page it will tell you which organisation for you to get your skill assessed. That organisation will tell you what language competency required.

This link clearly shown that doctors need band 7 AC IELTS requirement. http://www.medicalboard.gov.au/docu...0/103&dbid=AP&chksum=nrU04kzBXoRQUWoQD7jP2A==

DIAC might not prescribe this AC for language competency, but you need to get your Skill assessed before lodging for EOI, hence, you need to suit the competency verifier requirement. Since AC is somewhat of higher standard than GT, you may use the AC result to lodge your EOI.

As for the rest of the professions, you guys may just do your research at your interest.

I myself am actually not that resourceful and a little busy with my work, which is why I engage agent.


----------



## sonnyS (Aug 13, 2012)

thewall said:


> Yes - its there in IELTS website, not final though. My test center is (IN855 IDP). Not sure wht to do now  I promised myself this is my Last try
> 
> Did u try EOR, i see your marks similar as mine.


Hi Can you pls tell me in which city this centre is (IN855).


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

*Time taken by WA for processing*

Hi Mahajan,

Looks like there is not much of activity going on in this group.

I have a question. Just wondering if you or anybody else can answer.

What is the processing time WA state is taking? Did anybody get an approval for state sponsorship from WA?

Best Regards,
AG





nav.mahajan said:


> Sure buddy.... you can apply for both the states.... them which ever state gives you SS.... then you can think for the applying for residency for that state...... do remember invite is valid for 2 months only....


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello All,

I am planning to start my process for 189/190 visa for which I will be submitting my application for ACS assessment. 
As per the latest rules, can someone help with the kind of statutory declarations we need to prepare in absence of employer reference letters? I also checked on the website, where it shows you need to upload organisational charts which is quite impossible especially in case of past employers. 
Kindly share your views. 

Regards,
Kavita


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Points on referral letters

What is a referral letter?

A referral letter details out the roles and responsibilities taken up by the employee during his tenure in the company.

This letter needs to be as elaborate as possible and should include names, designations held and the dates of tenure of both the referrer and the referee.

An experience letter that provides the details of designation and the tenure dates DOES NOT qualify as referral letter required by any Assessing authorities.

Who is eligible to provide the Referral letter?

The following parties/people are eligible to provide the referral letters

a. The HR (human resource) of the company on a letter head of the company.

b. The Manager can provide the referral letter on the letter head of the company or on a stamp paper*.When the Manager provides a referral letter on a stamp paper the criteria’s (points2-4) as mentioned below for a colleague’s referral letter will apply for the referral letter from a Manager .

c. From a colleague, on stamp paper ONLY

Referral from colleague is valid with following criteria’s satisfied.

1. The colleague should be at least 1 level above.

2. The colleague should be in the same department. For e.g. software professional cannot take the referral letter from a system admin or finance department.

3. The tenure of the candidate should be part of the experience of the colleague. For e.g. If a candidate has been working in the company from Feb06 to Jan 07 , then the colleague’s experience/tenure should overlap the tenure above, i.e., should have joined before Feb06 and remained with the company till jan07(specific to dates also).

4. If the above said colleague has left the company after the candidate has left and in case the candidate is still in touch with the above said colleague, he/she is still eligible to provide the referral letter for the company they have worked together.

What is NOT a referral letter?

Appointment letters, Relieving letter, Plainsheet (A4) referral letters, Experience letters and Self declarations.

Mandatory notes

1. The referral letter needs to be as elaborate as possible.

2. Before getting the data printed on a letter head or stamp paper please discuss with your case officer by uploading a draft of the same on the intranet.

3. Original document of referral letter on stamp paper should be provided for hard copy submission of applications. Copies of stamp paper are not valid documents.

*Stamp paper can be used of any country .In case of Indian stamp paper this has to be minimum value of 10 rs.e-stamp papers are also valid.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the above detailed reply. 

In case of submitting referral letters on stamp paper, do we need to provide any additional proofs like organizational charts or referral's tenure details as well? In case I am not able to get the letter from any of my seniors from my previous employer, can I ask my colleague who has almost similar experience as mine to sign it for me? 

Can anyone share a sample CV to be submitted for ACS assessment? 

Thanks in advance. 

Regards,
Kavita


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks,

Can someone share the link from where we can access IELTS results online please ?

Expecting to have my reports available by tomorrow !

Thanks


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks,

Can someone share the link from where we can access IELTS results online please ?

Expecting to have my reports available by tomorrow !

Thanks


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> 
> Can someone share the link from where we can access IELTS results online please ?
> 
> ...


You can check the results here:

If given through IDP
https://www.ieltsidpindia.com/Candidate-Login.aspx

If given through British Council:
https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/Results

All the best


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

karansuper said:


> You can check the results here:
> 
> If given through IDP
> https://www.ieltsidpindia.com/Candidate-Login.aspx
> ...



Thanks mate !


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

agandi said:


> Thank you for the quick response Rekha!
> 
> Initially, I wanted to apply for VIC and NSW but VIC is asking 7 in all for ils so that is out of my scope. NSW has a old list dated Sep 2011. Just now, I sent an email asking to NSW Immig dept when the list would be updated and if they would add ICT BA. Will update you after I get a response.
> 
> ...


Folks pursuing NSW State Sponsorship - Any news on when the updated SOL is expected ?

Has anyone got to hear from the NSW immigration authorities if ICT BA is expected to be added on the list please ?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Skill Select update*

On 1 August 2012 the first automated round of invitations to apply to migrate under the skilled independent and skilled family sponsored visas was completed under SkillSelect.

As SkillSelect is a new system, the first run of invitations was reduced in size, to allow us to ensure that all elements of the SkillSelect and electronic lodgement system are working smoothly. While this first round of invitations was small, we expect to be increasing the number of invitations issued in future invitation rounds, so that Australia can benefit from the high quality client submitting Expressions of Interest through SkillSelect. It is anticipated that the next run of invitations will occur on 1 September 2012.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 August 2012 Results


Rekha


----------



## nima_vbk (Nov 28, 2012)

thewall said:


> *EOI question on Education*
> 
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
> *No*
> ...


No Unless you study in Australia you are not eligible to select this option.


----------

